# RX 480/470/460 Owners Club



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 22, 2016)

Figured now is a good time to have a RX 4x0 clubhouse 

Post your model and speeds
i'll start 

RX 480

*AlienIsGOD*               - Sapphire RX 480 | 1266mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Lt_JWS*                      - Powercolor RX480 | 1266mhz gpu | 20000mhz mem
*Theoneandonlymrk* - Sapphire RX 480 | 1266mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem in Crossfire
*Durvelle27                *-XFX RX 480 GTR | 1338mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Crusader                   *-Asus RX 480 Strix | 1310mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Tallencor*                   -MSI RX 480 Gaming X | 1303mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Black Flag*                 -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB | 1350mhz gpu | 1850mhz mem
*Ungari*                       -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1342mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Nuckles56*                  -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB | 1340mhz gpu | 1850mhz mem
*HTC *                            -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB | 1340mhz gpu | 1850mhz mem
*cdawall*                       -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1430mhz gpu | 2250mhz mem in Crossfire
*biffzinker*                    - XFX RS RX 480  8GB | 1288mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Fullinfusion                *-MSI RX480 8GB Gaming X | 1313mhz gpu | 2020mhz mem
*Antdeek*                       -XFX RX 480 8GB | 1410mhz gpu | 2150mhz mem
*Athlonite*                      -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1352mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem
*Animal007uk*                -Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1425mhz gpu | 2050mhz mem

RX 470

*Apocalypsee*             -Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8gb | 1360mhz gpu | 2000mhz mem


RX 460

*Kruk*                           -Gigabyte RX 460 (*unlocked 1024 SP*) 2GB | 1212mhz gpu | 1750mhz mem


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 23, 2016)

Just got a Powercolor RX480 8GB, 1266gpu/2000mem

ordered an MSI also... gonna just sell it on ebay


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 23, 2016)

Really enjoying the card, games run at higher fps AND higher settings then my 680


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lt_JWS said:


> Just got a Powercolor RX480 8GB, 1266gpu/2000mem
> 
> ordered an MSI also... gonna just sell it on ebay



Which model of MSI did you buy? 
It doesn't look like there's the reference card in there, since the box is much larger.
If it's a non-reference I would sell the powercolor reference!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Which model of MSI did you buy?
> It doesn't look like there's the reference card in there, since the box is much larger.
> If it's a non-reference I would sell the powercolor reference!


Its a reference aswell


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 25, 2016)

Nobody else on TPU has an RX 480? cmon now ppl


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2016)

the only temp reading software that works with the RX 480 is GPU Z and Asus GPU Tweak.  Afterburner and CAM do not support RX 480 yet


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have one of these its a Sapphire 8GB running stock.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm waiting on the Rx480 nitro+ to hit the shelves over here... I will soon join this club!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm in 2 saphire refs at stock clocks 1266 2000 ,loving the 4k goodness I'm getting.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2016)

now thats more like it, i realize alot of potential users are waiting for Custom RX 480s as cooling solutions are much better


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 27, 2016)

These are pretty good cards. I have the EK waterblock for mine just havent done anything with it. As long as this card can handle my Oculus ill probably stick with it for the next year or so


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> These are pretty good cards


I love mine  looking at Arctic Accelero III hybrid120/140 GPU watercooling solution for my 480 

https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-hybrid-iii-140.html


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 29, 2016)

NZXT CAM now has support for the RX 480, in game overlay works again with it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry @AlienIsGOD the RX480 just cant handle Oculus VR smoothly, so i jumped shipped and bought this beauty


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Sorry @AlienIsGOD the RX480 just cant handle Oculus VR smoothly, so i jumped shipped and bought this beauty



Welcome back to the other side! 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx1070-gtx1080-owners-club.223660/page-9


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I'm waiting on the Rx480 nitro+ to hit the shelves over here... I will soon join this club!



this is what I'm waiting for also, ass soon as the Nitro's get in stock I'm getting one pronto, amazon has them for preorder but theirs not clear date on when they will get them in stock yet..


----------



## Alduin (Jul 30, 2016)

There are some rumors about Super clock rx 480 , which can be up to 1500mhz Boost
Is it true?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jul 30, 2016)

Alduin said:


> There are some rumors about Super clock rx 480 , which can be up to 1500mhz Boost
> Is it true?



I don't think so... Maybe a super duper special limited edition sapphire atomic or toxic card...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2016)

Ek blocks are on the way ,ill soon know what crossfired refs can do under water


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ek blocks are on the way ,ill soon know what crossfired refs can do under water



Not much, had mine on a EK block for a week and the only good thing was temps.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not much, had mine on a EK block for a week and the only good thing was temps.


In your rig?? Seams a bit airy.
My pc folds hence the badge and I need my pc quiter while on the job, but it should hold boost better and perform better, well see .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2016)

Image of the loop I was running but i got no extra OC room with the setup and with the card not being able to handle VR, I dumped it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Image of the loop I was running but i got no extra OC room with the setup and with the card not being able to handle VR, I dumped it.


Nice, which Vr set did you go for.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 1, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nice, which Vr set did you go for.



Oculus for the better lenses and the hope they release touch this year lol


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


> Oculus for the better lenses and the hope they release touch this year lol


I think I'm going to try psvr this year just because of affordability but favoured the vice to be honest has your experience with Oculus been good ie are you happy you went Oculus instead of vice?  
Sounds better and more gangster how my phone corrects it but 
Vice = Vive


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes very happy with Oculus. I got a good deal on the setup so i didnt pay retail, It does need more game variety.


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 4, 2016)

French/maybe E.U price for the RX 470 are here : 
It's basically the same price as the lower cost RX 480 available. Guess we won't get any sub 200 rx 470 for a while...
http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphique/sapphire-radeon-rx-470-nitro-oc-4-go-133264.html
http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphique/sapphire-radeon-rx-470-nitro-oc-8-go-133263.html


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 4, 2016)

RX 470 pricing in canada, well Canada Computers pricing:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/sear...ords=&manu=0&search=1&ccid=1200&cPath=43_1200

RX 480 pricing:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/sear...ords=&manu=0&search=1&ccid=1200&cPath=43_1200

WTF?!? $10 difference between the 8gb 470 and 8gb 480?!?  470 doesnt make sense at that price.  the 4gb model is a bit better priced but im still pissed off at US to CAN $$$ conversion....


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, I planned to get a rx480 nitro+, it just happens that i found a Fury Strix cheaper than a 480 nitro, so yea, It looks like that I won't be on this club afterall!


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 8, 2016)

1st review of the 460 are out and I'm confused. At Guru 3d it can beat a gtx 960 on another website it's between a 750ti and a 950 @_@.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_rx_460_strix_gaming_4gb_review,1.html
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/articles/cartes-graphiques/32164-test-radeon-rx-460.html?start=4


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 8, 2016)

dyonoctis said:


> 1st review of the 460 are out and I'm confused. At Guru 3d it's beating a gtx 960 on another website it's between a 750ti and a 950 @_@.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_radeon_rx_460_strix_gaming_4gb_review,1.html
> http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/articles/cartes-graphiques/32164-test-radeon-rx-460.html?start=4


toms has its performance around a R9 270X/370X.  not too bad, but for its price thats good performance


----------



## dyonoctis (Aug 8, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> toms has its performance around a R9 270X/370X.  not too bad, but for its price thats good performance


Yhea, my R9 270x does feels really old now. I'm just waiting a few month before buying anything. I might find a good deal once the "new product "effect will be over.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 8, 2016)

dyonoctis said:


> Yhea, my R9 270x does feels really old now. I'm just waiting a few month before buying anything. I might find a good deal once the "new product "effect will be over.


my r9 270 died and atm my kid is using a 6870.  This doesnt make me want to run out and purchase a 460 for his pc considering the performance increase is very limited from a 270.  hoping something comes out between a 460 and 470...maybe a 465? or something like a 1050 or 50 Ti.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 8, 2016)

noticing a 15-20 FPS improvement in Overwatch on ultra settings with 16.8.1 compared to 16.7.2


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 10, 2016)

looking into a RX 460 for my kids PC, currently it has a 6870 1GB as the R9 270 died  would it be worth it to get the 4GB version? or is 4GB a bit overkill for this card?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been having a look at saphire trixx and overclocking my Rx480's in crossfire now that I've got Ek full cover blocks on them.
Saphire trixx is quite good with save profiles and ulps disabling are my personal high points.
I've come across a few points worth mentioning since many of guides I've seen for this card are apparently wrong.
Ie don't go straight to max gpu core volts stepping is the way ,I initially maxed core V and power play and hit max clocks of 1360core 8200mem ,any more and 3d apps crashed but with just .60mv added and max power play still I got my gpu cores up to 1400mHz ,it doesn't appear to want to go higher but I am still trying atm ,well I would be if I hadn't got Os corruption somehow while adding another 120 rad.
Ill post some timespy benches when I can in the timespy thread but I've got about 6900 so far max


----------



## HD64G (Aug 28, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I've been having a look at saphire trixx and overclocking my Rx480's in crossfire now that I've got Ek full cover blocks on them.
> Saphire trixx is quite good with save profiles and ulps disabling are my personal high points.
> I've come across a few points worth mentioning since many of guides I've seen for this card are apparently wrong.
> Ie don't go straight to max gpu core volts stepping is the way ,I initially maxed core V and power play and hit max clocks of 1360core 8200mem ,any more and 3d apps crashed but with just .60mv added and max power play still I got my gpu cores up to 1400mHz ,it doesn't appear to want to go higher but I am still trying atm ,well I would be if I hadn't got Os corruption somehow while adding another 120 rad.
> Ill post some timespy benches when I can in the timespy thread but I've got about 6900 so far max



Nice report, ty! So, your limit is probably the power limit of the board with a 6-pin only from the PSU allowing max 225W. Using a custom bios a guy managed to run a watercooled 480 up to 1470MHz fully stable and bench games on it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 30, 2016)

used Trixx to disable ULPS, it was causing my card not to hit 3d clocks in OverWatch and other games.  Disabling put clocks back to 1266  also using the 16.8.2 hotfix as they were the offending driver until the ULPS fix came about


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ordered a XFX RX 480 GTR which should be here Wednesday

Stock clocks are 1338MHz/2000MHz


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 4, 2016)

HD64G said:


> Nice report, ty! So, your limit is probably the power limit of the board with a 6-pin only from the PSU allowing max 225W. Using a custom bios a guy managed to run a watercooled 480 up to 1470MHz fully stable and bench games on it.


it is looking that way after some further messing i got 7300 timespy score at 1400 clocks , i can push upto but never beyond 1420 so anyone about with the bios mentioned above pls pm me that bios im desperate for moar and would appreciate the messing headroom.

about the timespy score,, these cards at 1400 core and 8800 mem dependant on what i set core volts at (powersliders fixed at 50) gets between 6500 and 7300 due largely to being on the edge of its defined power limit so if you hone the voltage ,it stays at top clocks more, my temps are not exceeding 50 on the cores and 75 on the cards Vrms so im sure temp is not getting involved with my downclocking.

all using saphire trixx which does not push every core frequency step to max like some do with wattman, ie it still does drop clocks , i could have tried forcing 1400 8800 in wattman but my guestimation is that if i stop it downclocking and it hits its power limit but cant scale down it will just error more and C2d and ive completed more high clock benches usint trixx then wattman.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 4, 2016)

You can get high power/voltage BIOSs for the 480 here: http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=453534&postcount=11

The LN2 BIOS is really only for LN2 use as it disable power states and temperature sensing. It also screws with the RX 480's current sense to get you a 300-450W power limit. Which the card should be able to handle but it's certainly not safe for daily use.

The Air BIOS raises the stock power limit from 110W to 150W and with +50% you can get 225W to the GPU core. With GPU tweak II you will be able to set up to 1.4V on the core with that BIOS however above 1.3V you will be constantly hitting the power limit.

It is possible to make your own custom BIOSs for RX 480s without too much difficulty however you will need a modded driver to get the BIOS to work.



I have an 8GB RX 480 ref card and I might be getting a chance to play with the ASUS Strix as well as the XFX GTR in a month or two.
Here's my card in my system:


Spoiler











The EKWB supremacy universal VGA block fits with the base plate still on the card so you don't have to worry about cooling the RAM and VRMs:


Spoiler










The best OC I got with this cooling that was actually pretty stable was 1480/8900mhz but it wasn't 100%. I haven't tried stabilizing the card since because it took some damage during an LN2 session. Here's a screenshot of the 1480 core clock:


Spoiler











I also had the card on LN2:


Spoiler










I was not very successful with my LN2 session because the card has a black screen issues at LN2 temps. However I am working on a fix for that and once I have LN2 available I will try again. This time hopefully hitting 1800mhz on the core.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> You can get high power/voltage BIOSs for the 480 here: http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=453534&postcount=11
> 
> The LN2 BIOS is really only for LN2 use as it disable power states and temperature sensing. It also screws with the RX 480's current sense to get you a 300-450W power limit. Which the card should be able to handle but it's certainly not safe for daily use.
> 
> ...


So does the cards with 8 Pin connectors have power limitations


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So does the cards with 8 Pin connectors have power limitations



Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> Is that a question or a statement?


Sorry i was asking


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry i was asking



I haven't used any of the 8 pin cards. So I have no idea.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I haven't used any of the 8 pin cards. So I have no idea.


I'm hoping i can get above 1400 on Air. Stock is 1338 so i guess that's a good sign


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm hoping i can get above 1400 on Air. Stock is 1338 so i guess that's a good sign


They will all have limits set in bios with regards to power draw limit it will naturally be higher (or should be) on a Aib 8 pin card ,these are complex chips and power temp and tdp are all set limits to work within or flex.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> They will all have limits set in bios with regards to power draw limit it will naturally be higher (or should be) on a Aib 8 pin card ,these are complex chips and power temp and tdp are all set limits to work within or flex.


I was looking at flashing with the unlocked BIOs i saw to increase the power limit


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 4, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I was looking at flashing with the unlocked BIOs i saw to increase the power limit



I suspect that the high power BIOS I linked will work on most if not all RX 480s. The ref card only has software control over the IR3567B and all the custom cards also use this chip and shouldn't be using any smart for the minor voltages so in theory Elmor's air and LN2 BIOS should work on everything.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I suspect that the high power BIOS I linked will work on most if not all RX 480s. The ref card only has software control over the IR3567B and all the custom cards also use this chip and shouldn't be using any smart for the minor voltages so in theory Elmor's air and LN2 BIOS should work on everything.


I'm so anxious now


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2016)

so i started the RMA process for my 480.  Sapphire support said card is most likely defective as its not attaining the 1266 clock in games with drivers, except for 16.7.2.  Hopefully i get a different card back...or at least a revised BIOS on mine if thats a solution lol.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 5, 2016)

MSI Afterburner with RX 4x0 series support  4.3.0 beta 14 http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## ComradeSader (Sep 6, 2016)

I just got this beauty yesterday; 








Luckily I've already ghetto modded my case in the past to fit longer GPU coolers (there was another HDD bay there that I had to saw out), despite that it was a seriously snug fit.







I had to get this from Amazon in the US because my normal local retailer STILL doesn't have any, but even with a $30USD phone case and express shipping the whole order cost me $40AUD less than it costs to buy the card by itself locally ($540AUD). Ridiculous pricing here.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2016)

My GPU came in today

XFX RX 480 GTR


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 7, 2016)

added you to the list  beauty card  will add you Crusader shortly 

both of you added


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 9, 2016)

I hate RMA... Lol, I just want my RX 480 back in working order


----------



## Black Flag (Sep 11, 2016)

Back to Sapphire (2x6950 1GB unlocked to 6970 shaders) after 5 years...

I'm very happy with my Rx 480...

Better performance than my 290x...


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 15, 2016)

Would like to join please. Just did some upgrades to my rig so will share here.
Bought new Ram, ssd, Jet Flo fans, Noctura Nt-H1 compound, Evga 750 G2 psu and most importantly Msi RX 480 Gaming x 8 gig. ( Waited on all AIB Reviews)
As per @NinkobEi request I will provide Bench scores.
Before shot.



Now for the new Hardware w/o drive n Ram as they are already installed.



And finally after some cable management.( I lost my other fan clips for my cooler.........grrrrrrrr!)



I want to push/play with it a bit but here is what initial fiddling shows.



Now Benching with Gpu z sensors set to max thru all tests. Valley,Haven and 3D mark.


 Looks like it reads my card as 4gig oh well.


 4 Gig here as well.










So now the question is, should I aim higher?
Edit: Do these specific cards max @ 73c as seen in @W1zzard 's Review?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> Would like to join please. Just did some upgrades to my rig so will share here.
> Bought new Ram, ssd, Jet Flo fans, Noctura Nt-H1 compound, Evga 750 G2 psu and most importantly Msi RX 480 Gaming x 8 gig. ( Waited on all AIB Reviews)
> As per @NinkobEi request I will provide Bench scores.
> Before shot.
> ...


Is the voltages stock


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is the voltages stock


Yeah. Haven't touched them.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> Yeah. Haven't touched them.


Dang that's some good clocks for stock

I'm trying to see how far i can push my GTR 480 on stock volts


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Dang that's some good clocks for stock
> 
> I'm trying to see how far i can push my GTR 480 on stock volts


I had good luck with my 7870 xt as well. 225mhz more on the core 24/7 stable. It was voltage locked and would do 1220 but ran hotter than I liked. Just couldn't touch the mem even tho it was Hynix it wouldn't budge. Really happy with this new card. Overall about 2x the performance of the 7870 ish so far.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 16, 2016)

Tallencor and Black Flag i've added both of you


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> I had good luck with my 7870 xt as well. 225mhz more on the core 24/7 stable. It was voltage locked and would do 1220 but ran hotter than I liked. Just couldn't touch the mem even tho it was Hynix it wouldn't budge. Really happy with this new card. Overall about 2x the performance of the 7870 ish so far.


I had 2 HD 7870 GHz editions

MSI Hawk that did 1350/1600 with 1.3V

XFX Double D Ghost that only did 1215/1450 no matter the volts 

Daily i just ran both at 1215/1450 in CFx


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

1425 core Valley gave 1949 score. 1430 locked my pc. Stock voltage.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 16, 2016)

I really appreciate the fact that while many AIB's are using software to flash the card's factory preset modes, Sapphire has dual BIOS chips with physical switches.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

Ungari said:


> View attachment 78861
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the fact that while many AIB's are using software to flash the card's factory preset modes, Sapphire has dual BIOS chips with physical switches.


Love the look of those cards. I really wanted one but they were out of stock or more $ than the Msi cross border. Last 2 cards were Sapphire and loved them. Still, I'm a little envious.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm looking to wait until after going Zen to get another one in Crossfire.
For me it's all about the value plus being ready to scale with the new API's. I figure for the price it's hard to beat running two of these.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 16, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> So does the cards with 8 Pin connectors have power limitations



I believe so.
When asked, Sapphire Ed said words to the effect that although the Nitro+ has an 8-pin, that it really didn't need one, giving the distinct impression that the card didn't benefit from it under normal usage.
In fact, he said the card did better when undervolted.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 16, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I believe so.
> When asked, Sapphire Ed said words to the effect that although the Nitro+ has an 8-pin, that it really didn't need one, giving the distinct impression that the card didn't benefit from it under normal usage.
> In fact, he said the card did better when undervolted.


Yeah. I think Tom over at OC3D found that increasing volts did nothing at all. These chips are already max volted. As for the 8 pin. I think they were added to allow less pull from the pcie slot.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

Voltage is that high so the cards don't fail from the factory, more like a safety precaution. Amd is a bit too conservative on that. I like the gaming 8G  nice overclock maybe you should try more with undervoltage or less power consumption at least.

Ps. Monitor if the card holds the 1400mhz steady if not you need undervoltage/higher power target.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 17, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> As for the 8 pin. I think they were added to allow less pull from the pcie slot.



These AIB card versions were designed with 8-Pins and extra power phases prior to the whole PCI-E drawing over 75W debacle.
My understanding is that the existence of an 8-Pin while allowing for more power to be delivered, will not change the ratio of the draw between it and the PCI-E lane, that is determined by the GPU's instructions.
AIBs often include extra power connectors and phases, even though there may be no real benefit to Air cooling, but is essential for extreme overclockers using exotic cooling.
Unlike Maxwell 2.0, the Paxwell cards on Air, get zero overclocking benefit from extra power features over the reference design, yet AIBs still offer additional plugs and phases knowing that most users do not even OC, let alone use exotic cooling.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 17, 2016)

The 8 Pin on rx 480 is very useful as it increases oc headroom at least (!) with water cooling. Over 1500 is possible with water and a decent card.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> The 8 Pin on rx 480 is very useful as it increases oc headroom at least (!) with water cooling. Over 1500 is possible with water and a decent card.



Yes, underwater the 8-pin will come into play.
Interesting that with Polaris, for the first time cards at this price point have waterblocks produced for it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 17, 2016)

will add you Ungari in a little bit


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 17, 2016)

The 6850 isn't enough so I picked up a xfx 6950 DD for $50.  This should tide me over til my 480 comes back


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2016)

Well now. Not to hijack this thread but interesting bit of info. Seems Win 8.1 and 10 limit dx9 to 4064 of usable Vram. Win 7 is not limited. Time to dual boot so I can use this card for it's original purpose. (Benching old modded Skyrim v.s. new Skyrim 64 bit.) Ffs.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've got the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB card and it is very nice, I haven't pushed the limit on the card yet but I've got it dead stable at 1340MHz core and 1850MHz Mem


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 18, 2016)

Just bought Sapphire Nitro+ RX 470 8GB yesterday, guess that's make me the first RX 470 owner in this thread  I played around with undervolting last night with 1300MHz clock but undervolted to 1037mV with stock 2000MHz memory but undervolt to 900mV. Today I'm testing overclocking, currently at 1360MHz at 1100mV (stock is 1260MHz 1137mV) and stock memory speed. Wattman memory overclock only allows 2100MHz which is lame so I leave it at stock, it is RX 480 8GB memory speed after all. It is stable at 2100MHz and I expect it to be stable at higher clock.


----------



## HTC (Sep 18, 2016)

Nuckles56 said:


> I've got the *Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB* card and it is very nice, I haven't pushed the limit on the card yet but I've got it dead stable at 1340MHz core and 1850MHz Mem



Just ordered this myself, together with a new monitor: just over 650€, total.

No plans for any sort of overclock: quite the contrary, actually.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 18, 2016)

HTC said:


> Just ordered this myself, together with a new monitor: just over 650€, total.
> 
> No plans for any sort of overclock: quite the contrary, actually.



You bought a 4GB card with a 4K Monitor?


----------



## HTC (Sep 18, 2016)

Ungari said:


> You bought a 4GB card with a 4K Monitor?



Yes. No need for all eye candy: "med candy" is quite sufficient, specially @ this resolution.

EDIT

And it's huge HUGE step up from 7850 APU ...


----------



## Ungari (Sep 18, 2016)

HTC said:


> Yes. No need for all eye candy: "med candy" is quite sufficient, specially @ this resolution.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> And it's huge HUGE step up from 7850 APU ...



I simply cannot understand why you wouldn't pay a little extra and go the full 8GB VRAM when you could use every fps you can squeeze at that resolution. But the main thing is that Polaris is really not made for 4K displays, but does just get by at 1440p and UW.

I'm considering buying another Nitro+ for Crossfire before I make the step to 1440p, but wouldn't even dream of 4K even at that level.


----------



## HTC (Sep 18, 2016)

Ungari said:


> *I simply cannot understand why you wouldn't pay a little extra and go the full 8GB VRAM when you could use every fps you can squeeze at that resolution.* But the main thing is that Polaris is really not made for 4K displays, but does just get by at 1440p and UW.
> 
> I'm considering buying another Nitro+ for Crossfire before I make the step to 1440p, but wouldn't even dream of 4K even at that level.



Over here, it's not a "little extra", and i'm not really interested in the high details anyway. You seem to believe you need the best possible details to use this card or it's simply "no good", but i'm saying i don't even need half details and, as such, this card will more then suffice, and for quite a while too.

Until recently, i was playing Diablo 3 @ 1600 / 900 full screen on lowest possible quality.

I was actually planning on getting a 460 2 GB but then i saw a chance to get this monitor in what i considered to be a very good deal so i went with a "more muscle" card instead. Barring any malfunction, this card and monitor will last me 5 years minimum.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 18, 2016)

HTC said:


> I was actually planning on getting a 460 2 GB



At least you didn't commit that fail!


----------



## HTC (Sep 18, 2016)

Ungari said:


> At least you didn't commit that fail!



For my current monitor, it wouldn't have been a fail: it would have been a massive upgrade over my current APU 7850.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 22, 2016)

So I finally got a chance to get a proper look at the RX 480 Red Devil PCB. I now understand why Powercolor said not to run Furmark on the card when using the high power BIOS. The Red Devil uses NTMFS4C10N MOSFETs instead of the MDU1514s found on the reference card. At 80C case Temperature(temperature on the surface of the MOSFET) the MDU1514 can handle a continuous current of ~50A. The NTMFS4C10N on the other hand can only handle 34A at the same temperature. Basically if you run Furmark on the Red Devil with a high power BIOS you run the risk of the high side FETs burning out. Lovely.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 22, 2016)

Furmark is outdated/obsolete anyway, I don't know why people still talk about it, habits probably. Even when people didn't know it was a bad idea, 10 years ago I didn't use it, because I simply knew it's a bad idea to stress a GPU extremely, rather test with some games/3D Mark, back then and now.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 22, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> So I finally got a chance to get a proper look at the RX 480 Red Devil PCB. I now understand why Powercolor said not to run Furmark on the card when using the high power BIOS. The Red Devil uses NTMFS4C10N MOSFETs instead of the MDU1514s found on the reference card. At 80C case Temperature(temperature on the surface of the MOSFET) the MDU1514 can handle a continuous current of ~50A. The NTMFS4C10N on the other hand can only handle 34A at the same temperature. Basically if you run Furmark on the Red Devil with a high power BIOS you run the risk of the high side FETs burning out. Lovely.



So what you are saying is that the Red Devil custom PCB has inferior components to the Reference card?


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> So what you are saying is that the Red Devil custom PCB has inferior components to the Reference card?



Yep. Not bad enough to be concerning if you just want a basic 24/7 overclock for gaming. But for anything super intensive including really high clocks voltages and power limits the VRM is inadequate.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> Yep. Not bad enough to be concerning if you just want a basic 24/7 overclock for gaming. But for anything super intensive including really high clocks voltages and power limits the VRM is inadequate.


 Just Why.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> Yep. Not bad enough to be concerning if you just want a basic 24/7 overclock for gaming. But for anything super intensive including really high clocks voltages and power limits the VRM is inadequate.


It's very surprising for a reputable 3rd party card have those as VRM. I read that you will do PCB analysis on Sapphire Nitro next, can't wait for that


----------



## Kanan (Sep 23, 2016)

Those vrms are easily enough for 99.9% of users anyway. Amd overdid it with their reference design, maybe they wanted it to stand out as a overclocker watercooler card or they simply wasted money, I tend to believe it's the latter. I guess they wanted to play it 100% sure, powercolor is more like playing it 98% sure.
Of the custom models the devil is one of the best, only the gigabyte is crap - it's hot, cheap designed and doesn't really overclock.

Watch this:


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

1460mhz with water block on ref rx 480, i bet you guys like that:


----------



## Ungari (Sep 24, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Those vrms are easily enough for 99.9% of users anyway. Amd overdid it with their reference design, maybe they wanted it to stand out as a overclocker watercooler card or they simply wasted money, I tend to believe it's the latter. I guess they wanted to play it 100% sure, powercolor is more like playing it 98% sure.
> Of the custom models the devil is one of the best, only the gigabyte is crap - it's hot, cheap designed and doesn't really overclock.
> 
> Watch this:



On his podcast, Jay says he will be doing a video on how AIBs like Gigabyte are building high quality components for the 1060, but cheaper lower spec parts for the 480, even though both cards are named G1 GAMING.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 24, 2016)

I told everyone to stay away from gigabyte products for weeks now, now you see why. I always said it's a wannabe premium brand.
The problem with building a cheaper 480 than 1060 is the 480 is a higher spec card that simply needs more power. So theres absolutely no sense in doing that. I think 4 brands will never do that: sapphire, asus, powercolor and xfx. I'm not sure about Msi etc. The four are 3 amd only partners and 1 expensive premium brand that's why.


----------



## Ungari (Sep 24, 2016)

Sapphire is using better quality chokes to reduce coil whine in this generation.


----------



## Black Flag (Oct 6, 2016)

New overclocking stable settings. Just setting powertune to 30%, adjusting the voltage by 90mV and setting a custom fan profile. I'm delighted!


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting that Black Flag, looks like the core clock and voltage are pretty much the same on my low ASIC RX 470, so much for some say that RX 470 is a crippled crappy version of RX 480 

I done some memory clock scaling using 3DMark Fire Strike. From stock 1650MHz on slowest RX 470, 1750MHz on RX 480 4GB, to 2000MHz and 2100MHz on two different core clock, one is 1260MHz and the other is 1400MHz. The card indded memory bandwidth starved, I bet that's the reason why there isn't much difference between RX 470 and RX 480


----------



## Black Flag (Oct 7, 2016)

87 degrees of Celsius on VRMs  it's ok for 24/7 use? 
Maximum, not average. Average is about 74 degrees.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 7, 2016)

Black Flag said:


> 87 degrees of Celsius on VRMs  it's ok for 24/7 use?
> Maximum, not average. Average is about 74 degrees.


It's alright, PowIRstage 3553 could withstand 125C and still maintain 40A current on each stage. My peak temperature is your average temperature, while my average is 66C


----------



## Kanan (Oct 7, 2016)

Apocalypsee said:


> Thanks for posting that Black Flag, looks like the core clock and voltage are pretty much the same on my low ASIC RX 470, so much for some say that RX 470 is a crippled crappy version of RX 480
> 
> I done some memory clock scaling using 3DMark Fire Strike. From stock 1650MHz on slowest RX 470, 1750MHz on RX 480 4GB, to 2000MHz and 2100MHz on two different core clock, one is 1260MHz and the other is 1400MHz. The card indded memory bandwidth starved, I bet that's the reason why there isn't much difference between RX 470 and RX 480
> 
> ...


Clearly 2000 mhz on ram is enough for stock clocks of about 1266-1300 but the rx470/480 with 4gb is bandwidth starved with only 1750mhz gddr5. Too bad they decided to install different ram speeds on the Gpus.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 13, 2016)

Dont know if you already watch this but i thought it maybe will be useful


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Dont know if you already watch this but i thought it maybe will be useful


I wanted to post this too here, totally forgot. Yeah nice vid - but I think he got an "golden sample" from XFX there. It's just too good to be an average GPU. I think someone here owns the same card but overclocks are far away from what Jay had - though his temperatures were nice too. Also don't forget Jay didn't use watercooling on it (yet), probably he could do way over 1500MHz with that "golden chip". His pretty average AMD Ref card chip did 1470 under water. So I expect this to do 1500-1550.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep i think they sent to him the kingchip of xfx  when i saw the comparing numbers vs the oc on the watercooled.... i was like ..ehhhhh that is the best rx480 ever built lol


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Yep i think they sent to him the kingchip of xfx  when i saw the comparing numbers vs the oc on the watercooled.... i was like ..ehhhhh that is the best rx480 ever built lol


Yeah it's really unreal (lol). Jay said it has something to do with magic PCB/bios but I know it's not that, and XFX isn't better than Sapphire or so. I don't know maybe he is trying to make some good publicity for AMD.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm joining the club. Picking up the radeon MSI  480 gaming 8GB card.

It's just a card to tinker with to test against my 290x

But more so a card to take advantage of the latest DX12, and other things the 290x lacks or is behind on.

Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Ungari (Oct 13, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm joining the club. Picking up the radeon MSI  480 gaming 8GB card. It's just a card to tinker with to test against my 290x but more so a card to take advantage of the latest DX12 and other things the 290x lacks or is behind on. Will post pictures tomorrow



I'm glad to see you are getting the full 8GB VRAM and the full un-gimped Polaris chip.


----------



## Ungari (Oct 13, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Dont know if you already watch this but i thought it maybe will be useful



I would not attribute the superior cooling to just this models fan design.
I would like to see Games Nexus do a tear-down of this PCB as it is larger than most, and to see if actually is a larger heatsink responsible for the low temperatures.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 13, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I'm glad to see you are getting the full 8GB VRAM and the full un-gimped Polaris chip.


in-gimped chip?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2016)

I will add any outstanding members after I get my RX 480 back, should be within the next week if I'm to believe my b and m store


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2016)

Getting ready to go and pick up the RX 480  just got the call a few minutes ago


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2016)

So who all needs adding to the OP table?


----------



## Ungari (Oct 15, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So who all needs adding to the OP table?



Where is the OP Table?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Where is the OP Table?


the list in the opening post on page 1


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 15, 2016)

everyone else added.  I must say my card is performing awesome since getting it back.  Temps never go over 75C and i've got a small o/c of 20 mhz on it ;D


----------



## jormungand (Oct 16, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> everyone else added.  I must say my card is performing awesome since getting it back.  Temps never go over 75C and i've got a small o/c of 20 mhz on it ;D


Cmon post some pics of that beauty running on your system  , hope you didnt get any ticket for driving at high speed on your way to get back your rx480 lol


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2016)

I did a thing. Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 the 1342mhz core version, it is literally silent compared to the 290 that it replaced.

Edit,






What is everyone else getting? This is at 1455/2100 stock voltages PWM at +50%, stock fan settings



I need more TDP. I'm maxed out it looks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I did a thing. Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 the 1342mhz core version, it is literally silent compared to the 290 that it replaced.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> ...



Will add you when I get to my desktop  enjoy the card my good sir


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Will add you when I get to my desktop  enjoy the card my good sir



Until a bios mod happens I am enjoying 1465/2250. I think the pwm is limited to 260w because it black screens to desktop when it peaks that. This card will break 1500 with more power I bet.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 16, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Cmon post some pics of that beauty running on your system  , hope you didnt get any ticket for driving at high speed on your way to get back your rx480 lol



the store is only a 5-10 min drive from my house, so speeding wasnt even an option lol.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2016)

Absolutely loving the 480, temp don't go past 75 and I can max out almost all games I play  72 fps cause of vsync or I get massive tearing in games


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I wanted to post this too here, totally forgot. Yeah nice vid - but I think he got an "golden sample" from XFX there. It's just too good to be an average GPU. I think someone here owns the same card but overclocks are far away from what Jay had - though his temperatures were nice too. Also don't forget Jay didn't use watercooling on it (yet), probably he could do way over 1500MHz with that "golden chip". His pretty average AMD Ref card chip did 1470 under water. So I expect this to do 1500-1550.


I have the same Gpu



Ungari said:


> I would not attribute the superior cooling to just this models fan design.
> I would like to see Games Nexus do a tear-down of this PCB as it is larger than most, and to see if actually is a larger heatsink responsible for the low temperatures.


I tore mine apart 

I may have some pictures of the heatsink


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2016)

Just in case anyone is curious how mine does. This is my max on the stock BIOS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## okidna (Oct 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Just in case anyone is curious how mine does. This is my max on the stock BIOS.



Let me guess your ASIC number; somewhere between 85% and 88%?

Friend of mine got Nitro+ with 88% ASIC, and this is his max clock with +50% power target :

 
 
 

He also got another Nitro+ with 86% ASIC, and can reach the same core clock as yours.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2016)

okidna said:


> Let me guess your ASIC number; somewhere between 85% and 88%?
> 
> Friend of mine got Nitro+ with 88% ASIC, and this is his max clock with +50% power target :
> 
> ...



78.2% which makes me further believe I need more power lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 78.2% which makes me further believe I need more power lol


If I'm not mistaken mine is the same ASIC


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> If I'm not mistaken mine is the same ASIC



What are you at with your card again?


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 17, 2016)

C'mon, lets see the numbers for that GTR!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What are you at with your card again?


Never touched voltage and was able to hit 1395/2155


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Never touched voltage and was able to hit 1395/2155



I had to kick my gpu down for games 1435/2250 seems to work well no voltage on touch on mine either.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I had to kick my gpu down for games 1435/2250 seems to work well no voltage on touch on mine either.


Couldn't get any higher than that though

I may try tweaking volts and seeing how high I can go


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 21, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Just in case anyone is curious how mine does. This is my max on the stock BIOS.


did ya bin a few cards out to get this clocker?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> did ya bin a few cards out to get this clocker?



I actually just grabbed one at random. Since then I have tested two xfx cards and an Asus strix all of which clock lower, but that is pure coincidence.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 21, 2016)

okidna said:


> Friend of mine got Nitro+ with 88% ASIC, and this is his max clock with +50% power target :
> 
> View attachment 80120



Compare that to this.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2889373

lol... Gold rx480 (15591 Graphics Score) at stock volts I presume? Vs 290x Lightning (15181 Graphics Score) at 1300/1600 pushing a stupid amount of volts.

Now if they could only push more high asic 480s out there because the gain for a midrange card to beat out a last gen high end card like this is pretty good. The Lightning still has some legs left but I'd much rather have a high asic 480, yea...


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 23, 2016)

My HD7970 finaly gave up the ghost so i should be ordering a new GPU on tuesday.

To keep it simple i am only listing 2 choises that i am interested in but what one do i go for hmm?
The £240 XFX RX480 or do i go for the sapphire RX480 nitro + also £240 atm


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2016)

Xfx cause they have better RMA policy


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 23, 2016)

Cheers i have kinda been leaning towards the XFX as a lot of reviews say its more stable at boost and if they have better RMA support then i would rather go down that route.

I must also update my system spec as i also got a new shiny 4690k and motherboard.

I will be ordering the GPU from amazon so if i get to order it early enough it should be here on the wednesday woo


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2016)

Little more voltage helped?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2016)

Placed my order but went for the sapphire RX-480 nitro+ because the XFX one will take longer to get here hehe.

The sapphire one will be here sometime tomoz 

I'm also going to need a new PSU so if any of you nice people can help me find the best one for £70 i will be very greatfull.

I'm in the UK so amazon or scan or novatech or overclockers.co.uk will be the sites i plan on ordering it from and a few more maybe.

Everything else i own is in my spec <<
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2016)

EVGA 650 gold hits that mark right?


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> EVGA 650 gold hits that mark right?


It will be perfect if i can get it for £70  just can't afford anymore  has cost me loads for the new cpu/mobo and gpu hehe.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2016)

A good 500w would comfortably power that rig.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah i was looking upto 600watt at most and i do not plan on adding much more else apart from an extra 8 gig of ram, my old PSU is getting old now and it alos makes a nasty pop sound if i use the on/off switch at the back so it needs to go asap.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

Went and visited my brother today, tried his card in Xfire with mine. Right now I think I may have an issue with the PSU, can't keep the pair of cards and CPU overclock 100% stable. Going to swap to my 1200 watt from the heater and see if the issues go away.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 26, 2016)

Nitro+ on sale for a silly price.

http://slickdeals.net/f/9222559-sap...gl-8gb-video-card-240-215-w-masterpass-newegg


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> Nitro+ on sale for a silly price.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/9222559-sap...gl-8gb-video-card-240-215-w-masterpass-newegg



Only if you use some weird masterpass checkout shit lol


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Only if you use some weird masterpass checkout shit lol



I haven't used the mastercard masterpass yet but I have used the Visa one. It's easy enough especially for 25 bucks off. You just add your card to your account iirc, then it bills to there and you get your discount or something liek that. Haven't used it since that one time lol.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

Interesting. Wonder if I can just get them to price match it at work instead.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 26, 2016)

The new toy is here wooo.

Decided to plug it in and so far im well happy with it but im not going to mess with any overclocking untill i get the new PSU in a few weeks.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 26, 2016)

What program can I use to adjust voltage above 1.2

I've been using Wattman but it's limited to 1162mV


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 26, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> What program can I use to adjust voltage above 1.2
> 
> I've been using Wattman but it's limited to 1162mV


Afterburner ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 26, 2016)

I can't seem to break 1395 

Power target 50%

1162mV


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2016)

Am very happy with the new Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ OC its a big improvement over my old HD7970.

I play a lot of older games such as Dirt 3 and F1 2012 and i can max them out at 4k using VSR and hold 60+ fps 
Other more demanding games i play are now running at 2k and games the didn't run so well at 1080p now run nice and smooth.

I might go for a tripple screen setup soon to as i play a lot of racing games and most of them work well over 3 screens.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 3, 2016)

Messing with the new VRmark benchmark 

+10% on the power limit and no added voltage.
1400mhz on the core.
2000mhz ram.
http://www.3dmark.com/vrm/15817191


----------



## Smackk10 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys I need some help. I just got a Rx 480 and a 144hz 1440p freesync monitor. Problem is when I set the refresh rate to 144hz the monitor just flickers in games. I thought the card was bad so I RMAd it but the problem persists on my new card. I also tried the monitor with a GTX 780 and 144hz works fine. Anyone have any ideas? Is freesync 144hz working for you guys? Any help is appreciated, I just joined team red and want this to work.

Ive tried the latest drivers and have windows 10.


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> Am very happy with the new Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ OC its a big improvement over my old HD7970.
> 
> I play a lot of older games such as Dirt 3 and F1 2012 and i can max them out at 4k using VSR and hold 60+ fps
> Other more demanding games i play are now running at 2k and games the didn't run so well at 1080p now run nice and smooth.
> ...




I see that you have the 8GB model, why is your factory OC only 1306Mhz?
My Nitro+ has a factory OC of 1342Mhz.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I see that you have the 8GB model, why is your factory OC only 1306Mhz?
> My Nitro+ has a factory OC of 1342Mhz.



There are two Nitro+ models.


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

Smackk10 said:


> Hey guys I need some help. I just got a Rx 480 and a 144hz 1440p freesync monitor. Problem is when I set the refresh rate to 144hz the monitor just flickers in games. I thought the card was bad so I RMAd it but the problem persists on my new card. I also tried the monitor with a GTX 780 and 144hz works fine. Anyone have any ideas? Is freesync 144hz working for you guys? Any help is appreciated, I just joined team red and want this to work.
> 
> Ive tried the latest drivers and have windows 10.



Just a shot in dark here, but did you Switch ON FreeSync in the Radeon Settings under the Display tab?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I see that you have the 8GB model, why is your factory OC only 1306Mhz?
> My Nitro+ has a factory OC of 1342Mhz.



There are 2 versions to choose from so went for the cheaper option because i had to borrow the cash to buy the GPU and am more than happy with it.


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> There are 2 versions to choose from so went for the cheaper option because i had to borrow the cash to buy the GPU and am more than happy with it.



Now that I think about it, there was a warning from a buyer on a website that the description was wrong and that they actually selling the lower factory clock for a higher price.
I guess it really doesn't matter if you plan on manually overclocking the card yourself, I just wonder if the difference is binning?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 23, 2016)

Smackk10 said:


> Hey guys I need some help. I just got a Rx 480 and a 144hz 1440p freesync monitor. Problem is when I set the refresh rate to 144hz the monitor just flickers in games. I thought the card was bad so I RMAd it but the problem persists on my new card. I also tried the monitor with a GTX 780 and 144hz works fine. Anyone have any ideas? Is freesync 144hz working for you guys? Any help is appreciated, I just joined team red and want this to work.
> 
> Ive tried the latest drivers and have windows 10.


Any Luck?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Now that I think about it, there was a warning from a buyer on a website that the description was wrong and that they actually selling the lower factory clock for a higher price.
> I guess it really doesn't matter if you plan on manually overclocking the card yourself, I just wonder if the difference is binning?



No idea if its down to binning to be fair but i do know the serial number is diff for the 2 versions and we need to look out for these number.
11260-07 for the standard 8GB model i have and 11260-01 for the 8GB OC version from what i can find out.

I payed £240 for mine and the OC version is supose to be £250 but at the time of buying i was seeing upto £20 higher so i just got the one for £240.


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> No idea if its down to binning to be fair but i do know the serial number is diff for the 2 versions and we need to look out for these number.
> 11260-07 for the standard 8GB model i have and 11260-01 for the 8GB OC version from what i can find out.
> 
> I payed £240 for mine and the OC version is supose to be £250 but at the time of buying i was seeing upto £20 higher so i just got the one for £240.



1306Mhz is still factory overclocked from the reference 1266Mhz, and the only question is that if you manually overclock is the 1342Mhz version a better bin?
I'm just not sure why they have the two different clock speeds because there is only a 36Mhz spread which is maybe 1-2 FPS in games.
What is the clock speed of the VRAM on yours?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> 1306Mhz is still factory overclocked from the reference 1266Mhz, and the only question is that if you manually overclock is the 1342Mhz version a better bin?
> I'm just not sure why they have the two different clock speeds because there is only a 36Mhz spread which is maybe 1-2 FPS in games.
> What is the clock speed of the VRAM on yours?



VRAM is 2000Mhz and im running the core at 1400Mhz without tweaking anything.


----------



## F-Zero (Nov 23, 2016)

Hope you take new members. Bought myself a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ Oc 8Gb.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Hope you take new members. Bought myself a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ Oc 8Gb.
> 
> View attachment 81319



Have you tried clocking it yet?


----------



## F-Zero (Nov 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Have you tried clocking it yet?



Got only to 1410 Mhz core and 2250 Mhz mem i didn't have the time to go any higher but this weekend will try to see what is the max it can go.

3DMark score with 1410/2250


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Got only to 1410 Mhz core and 2250 Mhz mem i didn't have the time to go any higher but this weekend will try to see what is the max it can go.
> 
> 3DMark score with 1410/2250



LOL that actually beat the graphics score of mine running 1480/2250


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> LOL that actually beat the graphics score of mine running 1480/2250



Perhaps there are diminishing returns?


----------



## Ungari (Nov 23, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> Am very happy with the new Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ OC its a big improvement over my old HD7970.
> 
> I play a lot of older games such as Dirt 3 and F1 2012 and i can max them out at 4k using VSR and hold 60+ fps
> Other more demanding games i play are now running at 2k and games the didn't run so well at 1080p now run nice and smooth.
> ...



I noticed you have applied a custom fan curve. 
What is it, and at that clock---why?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Perhaps there are diminishing returns?



Normally not, my bet is it isn't 100% stable.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Normally not, my bet is it isn't 100% stable.



Time errors on that run...


----------



## Smackk10 (Nov 24, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> Any Luck?


Nope


----------



## cdawall (Nov 24, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> Time errors on that run...



I see that mine is just flagged for the driver.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 24, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I noticed you have applied a custom fan curve.
> What is it, and at that clock---why?



Was a few reasons i set a custom fan curve, First of all when i got the card the AMD driver was buggy and twice my fans did not kick in at all and the gpu hit over 90c+ and pc locked up with a grey screen.

Second reason i set a fan curve is because i have been doing folding@home and wanted to keep temps around 65c.

I was also just testing things when i first posted that pic so it does not show my overclock but i run the card at 1400mhz most the time.




F-Zero said:


> Hope you take new members. Bought myself a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ Oc 8Gb.
> 
> View attachment 81319


 Welcome to the club


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Hope you take new members. Bought myself a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ Oc 8Gb.
> 
> View attachment 81319


@AlienIsGOD


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> The new toy is here wooo.
> 
> Decided to plug it in and so far im well happy with it but im not going to mess with any overclocking untill i get the new PSU in a few weeks.


That Sapphire NITRO card looks sweet!!! to bad the shop I goto don't carry it or id be grabbing a couple..

@cdawall should I grab a 480 8GB or hold off till after the new year?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Hope you take new members. Bought myself a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ Oc 8Gb.
> 
> View attachment 81319


will add when im at my desktop  been busy lately gaming 

for some reason im unable to edit OP, contacted a mod about it


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> will add when im at my desktop  been busy lately gaming
> 
> for some reason im unable to edit OP, contacted a mod about it


Thank @W1zzard for that, must be a short time limit before the EDIT disappears


----------



## cdawall (Nov 26, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> That Sapphire NITRO card looks sweet!!! to bad the shop I goto don't carry it or id be grabbing a couple..
> 
> @cdawall should I grab a 480 8GB or hold off till after the new year?



LOL it is a tough one I would wait for the next batch to hit in December.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> LOL it is a tough one I would wait for the next batch to hit in December.


and that's what I was thinking, thanks man!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 26, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> and that's what I was thinking, thanks man!



Yea I may end up dumping my cards for that if they are that much better.


----------



## Ungari (Nov 26, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> That Sapphire NITRO card looks sweet!!! to bad the shop I goto don't carry it or id be grabbing a couple..
> 
> @cdawall should I grab a 480 8GB or hold off till after the new year?



Wait to see what Vega brings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Wait to see what Vega brings.


Well if rumors are true for December launch I'll be all over it. If not I take a 2hr ride on the 23rd and grab a 480 for now and can sell it once Vega shows itself.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 1, 2016)

If you watch the very end of AdoredTVs latest video, he drops a hint that the RX 490 is in fact Polaris and not Vega:


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2016)

Ungari said:


> If you watch the very end of AdoredTVs latest video, he drops a hint that the RX 490 is in fact Polaris and not Vega:



That will only be good if they can release them in the 1600+ mhz realm so it competes with the 1070


----------



## Ungari (Dec 1, 2016)

Do you agree that he must be referring to Polaris?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2016)

it would take a lot more then 1600mhz for it to compete with the 1070 you are dreaming
the 480 barely manages 41GT/s fill rate it doesn't have the ROPS or TMU's to compete with the 1070 + even getting a 480 to 1400Mhz takes some doing at at 1400 its pushing 225-300W depending on the sample and voltage required


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> it would take a lot more then 1600mhz for it to compete with the 1070 you are dreaming
> the 480 barely manages 41GT/s fill rate it doesn't have the ROPS or TMU's to compete with the 1070 + even getting a 480 to 1400Mhz takes some doing at at 1400 its pushing 225-300W depending on the sample and voltage required



According to a lot of synthetics the stock 1070 is competitive with a 480@16xx/2250.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 2, 2016)

cdawall said:


> According to a lot of synthetics the stock 1070 is competitive with a 480@16xx/2250.


Nope doing gpcompute is one thing doing actual rendering is another
so is running a gpu under ln2 for short benching bursts vs real sustained workloads
and I have yet to see any production rx480 get anyware close to 1600mhz anyway that was never confirmed it was a rumor the current hwbot record stands at 1536 for FSU there are a few users that barely scape 1600 running older less intensive benchmarks 

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-...Id=videocard_2723&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> Nope doing gpcompute is one thing doing actual rendering is another
> so is running a gpu under ln2 for short benching bursts vs real sustained workloads
> and I have yet to see any production rx480 get anyware close to 1600mhz anyway that was never confirmed it was a rumor the current hwbot record stands at 1536 for FSU there are a few users that barely scape 1600 running older less intensive benchmarks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-...Id=videocard_2723&cores=1#start=0#interval=20



Nope what? I could care less whats the current sustainable max is there are benchmarks in the 16xx range that put them about dead even with a stock 1070

http://hwbot.org/submission/3284863_gsg_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_480_15720_marks

Nobody here knows what the best binned polaris stuff could do. Anything coming out on a consumer level 480 has been proven to be pretty low binned product. I wouldn't be surprised if AMD has a whole stack of good GPU's just waiting. They have already spec'd several 95W TDP models with full 480 clocks...


----------



## F-Zero (Dec 5, 2016)

Managed to get over 15100 graphics score with 1450/2250 Mhz on my Nitro. It goes even higher but my score falls when i put more mhz on the core so it seems thats it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10988053


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Nope what? I could care less whats the current sustainable max is there are benchmarks in the 16xx range that put them about dead even with a stock 1070
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3284863_gsg_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_rx_480_15720_marks
> 
> Nobody here knows what the best binned polaris stuff could do. Anything coming out on a consumer level 480 has been proven to be pretty low binned product. I wouldn't be surprised if AMD has a whole stack of good GPU's just waiting. They have already spec'd several 95W TDP models with full 480 clocks...


keep dreaming its never going to happen not unless amd drops gloflo
the variance on 480 samples tells me that much \

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4qupw4/super_psa_all_rx480_owners_please_attempt_to/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2016)

No RX480 will touch my GTX1070 Firestrike graphics score 21.169...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15300177?

I also find it hard to believe if an RX480 could reach a GTX1070 at stock clocks....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2016)

sorry to bother you all, but i was wondering if there were any RX 470 owners in here that might be willing to answer a question i had.

Are you happy with the GPU in regards to its capability to Gaming? was it worth the $, and what model did you choose? I see a powercolor RX470 Devil edition on sale @ newegg for $160 , and was curious if it was a good buy. thanks


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> sorry to bother you all, but i was wondering if there were any RX 470 owners in here that might be willing to answer a question i had.
> 
> Are you happy with the GPU in regards to its capability to Gaming? was it worth the $, and what model did you choose? I see a powercolor RX470 Devil edition on sale @ newegg for $160 , and was curious if it was a good buy. thanks



That is a good price down from the prices at release, but do spend the few extra dollars and go for the Full Polaris RX 480 chip, and with the 8GB VRAM.
You'll be glad you did.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2016)

Ungari said:


> That is a good price down from the prices at release, but do spend the few extra dollars and go for the Full Polaris RX 480 chip, and with the 8GB VRAM.
> You'll be glad you did.



I was going to add that caveat to my question but I forgot to. Yeah aren't they sub $200 for the full fledged chip at least the 4gb one is I'm not certain about the 8 gig
 I can Google the prices though

 It seems like a lot of the sales I come across more for either 470's  or the 4 GB versions of the 480s likely caused by people choosing the better video card which leaves the items they put on sale


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Managed to get over 15100 graphics score with 1450/2250 Mhz on my Nitro. It goes even higher but my score falls when i put more mhz on the core so it seems thats it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10988053



That is very nice for the current chips sold to us consumers, but there are Polaris chips capable of much better, they just aren't being sold to us yet as the the yields are too low to supply both commercial and consumer customers.
As the manufacturing process improves, and there is evidence to suggest it has, there may very well be enough of these high-binned chips to sell to us consumers.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I was going to add that caveat to my question but I forgot to. Yeah aren't they sub $200 for the full fledged chip at least the 4gb one is I'm not certain about the 8 gig
> I can Google the prices though
> 
> It seems like a lot of the sales I come across more for either 470's  or the 4 GB versions of the 480s likely caused by people choosing the better video card which leaves the items they put on sale



Polaris video card prices have been going down in general as the availability is no longer an issue, and I predict they will go down further as the higher tier is released. But it's not just about availability, now that Nvidia has entered the sub-$300 market, people are now buying the 1060 3GB, 1050Ti, and 1050 overwhelmingly over Polaris even though they are inferior.
Many would have gone with the mid-range RX 490 had it been released, and now will dump their cards on the used market.
Two days ago, I saw a 1342Mhz Nitro+ for $10 more than the Reference Card!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

get the 1060 its faster then the 470 even the 3GB version of the 1060 handily beats the 470
the 1060 walks all over the 470/480 in every single game across the board and uses less power and runs cooler doing so


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> get the 1060 its faster then the 470 even the 3GB version of the 1060 handily beats the 470
> the 1060 walks all over the 470/480 in every single game across the board and uses less power and runs cooler doing so



  Oh wow really? I was genuinely not aware of that fact, of course I suppose I could do a bit more research in regards to Nvidia's newest offerings.  The only card Nvidia makes that I've looked into is the 1050 TI, but the price difference from the 470 was minimal at best $20 I think maybe $30,   So I started to consider the 470 and the 480


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

the 470 isn't even in the same class as the 1060
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1060_Gaming_X_3_GB/8.html

amd relies on mantle/dx12 heavily to make there gpu's work as intended when thats not available the slower hardware of Polaris really shows
and even when it is available the 1060's overall faster hardware picks up the slack http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/battlefield_1_pc_graphics_benchmark_review,6.html

for all the advantages that DX12/vulkan offer it only serves to just let amd catchup overall there chips are slower do the the lower rop/tmu count,compute power only takes you so far in the era of poorly optimized console ports


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> get the 1060 its faster then the 470 even the 3GB version of the 1060 handily beats the 470
> the *1060 walks all over the 470/480 in every single game across the board *and uses less power and runs cooler doing so



Not even reviewers sponsored by Nvidia make that claim.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> and uses less power and runs cooler doing so



It's disappointing how much power these new AMD cards use even though it's on 14nm (it has always been like this with AMD GPU's/CPU's as far as I know).
I wonder how much power nvidia could save if they were using 14nm...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> the 470 isn't even in the same class as the 1060
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1060_Gaming_X_3_GB/8.html
> 
> amd relies on mantle/dx12 heavily to make there gpu's work as intended when thats not available the slower hardware of Polaris really shows
> and even when it is available the 1060's overall faster hardware picks up the slack



30FPS @ 1080p is nothing to scoff @ ....damn. and @ $189 for the 1060 (cheapest one i found quickly) & $160 for the 470 that $30= 30 FPS.



P4-630 said:


> It's disappointing how much power these new AMD cards use


yeah it looks high to me, but im just starting to look into the specs of both AMD and Nvidias current GPU's


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

if all you play is doom by all means buy the amd card
if you wanna run all the games buy the nvidia card, all that being said I would swing for the 1060 6GB
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/battlefield_1_pc_graphics_benchmark_review,6.html < so much for DX12 'saving' amd


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It's disappointing how much power these new AMD cards use even though it's on 14nm (it has always been like this with AMD GPU's/CPU's as far as I know).
> I wonder how much power nvidia could save if they were using 14nm...



We are talking pennies a day.
But if you look at the highest binned Polaris for the commercial market, they have ratings of 95W, 75W, 50W, corresponding to the consumer 480, 470, and 460 respectively.
As the yields improve to supply us consumers, you will see the true nature of Polaris in all it's glory!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2016)

Ungari said:


> We are talking pennies a day.
> But if you look at the highest binned Polaris for the commercial market, they have ratings of 95W, 75W, 50W, corresponding to the consumer 480, 470, and 460 respectively.



yeah i just saw that. the RX 470 seems to be right around 75 watts , which is right where the 1050Ti is too iirc.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

slow card is slow amd needs DX12/vulkan to stay competitive with nvidia it doesn't really matter because there arch is so much better 
on paper the 1060 wins the numbers contest and in games it manages to best the 480 in 70% of benchmarks of games people accually play


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2016)

Ungari said:


> We are talking pennies a day.
> But if you look at the highest binned Polaris for the commercial market, they have ratings of 95W, 75W, 50W, corresponding to the consumer 480, 470, and 460 respectively.
> As the yields improve to supply us consumers, you will see the true nature of Polaris in all it's glory!


NOPE
never going to happen gloflo sucks to hard maby in 3 years but by then it will be a moot point


----------



## Ungari (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> NOPE
> never going to happen gloflo sucks to hard maby in 3 years but by then it will be a moot point



It might just be the RX 490 and not VEGA like many think it is!
Wait a couple of weeks. LOOL


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> if all you play is doom by all means buy the amd card
> if you wanna run all the games buy the nvidia card, all that being said I would swing for the 1060 6GB
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/battlefield_1_pc_graphics_benchmark_review,6.html < so much for DX12 'saving' amd



That games implementation is very well listed as being absolute fucking garbage. This is a know issue that's all over the web.



OneMoar said:


> NOPE
> never going to happen gloflo sucks to hard maby in 3 years but by then it will be a moot point



It's already happening in months, not years. 



OneMoar said:


> get the 1060 its faster then the 470 even the 3GB version of the 1060 handily beats the 470
> the 1060 walks all over the 470/480 in every single game across the board and uses less power and runs cooler doing so



No it doesn't? It is better than the bone stock AMD PCB cards with the AMD cooler yes, but they are all pretty even with custom PCB's

Do you have any other trolling to do in the thread specifically for polaris cards?


----------



## F-Zero (Dec 6, 2016)

If somebody is interested in this test GTX 1060 vs. RX 480 - An Updated Review.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 8, 2016)

hmmm I picked up a RX 480 Gaming X gaming and does anyone know if spikes up to 250W is normal on RX 480's without touching the voltages or clocks. The card seems to use more power than the other RX 480's for some reason. I checked the bios and it seems that MSI set the tdc and max power limit much much higher than that of any other RX 480's on the Gaming cards, both are set to 180. Even the XFX black and Asus Strix are not set even close to being that high. The average is about 141ish but the spikes are up to 250.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2016)

if your just in this thread to bash AMD cause you own a 10xx then please leave.  We dont come into the gtx 1080/70 clubhouse and $hit on your threads.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2016)

KainXS said:


> hmmm I picked up a RX 480 Gaming X gaming and does anyone know if spikes up to 250W is normal on RX 480's without touching the voltages or clocks. The card seems to use more power than the other RX 480's for some reason. I checked the bios and it seems that MSI set the tdc and max power limit much much higher than that of any other RX 480's on the Gaming cards, both are set to 180. Even the XFX black and Asus Strix are not set even close to being that high. The average is about 141ish but the spikes are up to 250.



That looks about the same as the graph my sapphire kicks out.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2016)

who grabbed the ReLive drivers? i've just installed them


----------



## F-Zero (Dec 8, 2016)

Just installed them, working  great !


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 8, 2016)

Installed as soon as they showed up and so far so good 

BTW @AlienIsGOD any chance you can add me to the list when you have time please.

Current setttings i use as shown in the pic.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> Installed as soon as they showed up and so far so good
> 
> BTW @AlienIsGOD any chance you can add me to the list when you have time please.
> 
> ...


edit function is disabled, i need to wait until a mod or W1z fixes it

Also my install only says partially installed, ReLive software isnt in Radeon Settings  can anyone help?


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 8, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> edit function is disabled, i need to wait until a mod or W1z fixes it
> 
> Also my install only says partially installed, ReLive software isnt in Radeon Settings  can anyone help?



It asked me in a diff window if i wanted to install ReLive and i also did a clean install beforehand.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 8, 2016)

I installed them, when I was installing the drivers stopped installing at one point and then prompted me to install relive and after installing that it completed.

If you have a modded bios though it looks like these drivers re-enabled the driver sig enforcement
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...software_16121_release_notes_crimson/daxv3vs/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 9, 2016)

It was DDU at fault.  17.0.3.0 didn't work fully  with ReLive, 17.0.4.0 released yesterday has  support and the ReLive part of installation worked this morning


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I'm for real this time going to be part of this club... It's an early Christmas press from the wife to me, but she don't have a clue on what to order so she said go ahead and buy it now lol..

So I'm jumping in the car and heading for a 2hr drive to the city and getting it.

I'm grabbing the MSI RX 480 Gaming 8gb X card..

Do you guys think I'll be happy for now with it?

The RGB Lighting effect it comes with... I cant wait to take a few pictures and show it off here.

I know its expensive in Canada but what isn't?

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63212

$369 I'll pay doing the price match - 10% of the difference =$1 dollar lol but hey 

Maybe I'll get a free game?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2016)

The MSI is a meh card...


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The MSI is a meh card...



Agreed.
The Factory OC presets make no sense except for the Quiet Mode, which if you game you will never use. Plus the 3 Modes are having to be BIOS flashed, unlike the Nitro+ which are physical memory BIOS chips.

Keep shopping!



AlienIsGOD said:


> Also my install only says partially installed, ReLive software isnt in Radeon Settings  can anyone help?



It took me a few tries as I kept getting the same thing, but it wasn't just the Relive, it was the GFX driver too.
I tried the TPU download and for some reason it worked.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 10, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Well I'm for real this time going to be part of this club... It's an early Christmas press from the wife to me, but she don't have a clue on what to order so she said go ahead and buy it now lol..
> 
> So I'm jumping in the car and heading for a 2hr drive to the city and getting it.
> 
> ...


I'm actually quite happy with mine. The MSI o/c software is needed for the effects on the card and yes the tools oc profiles suck but I use afterburner anyways and forgo the rgb effects. It still lights white and red. You can look at my initial scores on page 3(I think) of this thread I think maybe my 3770 made them a tad lower than some of the online benches but your Devils Canyon should prove better results. 1400/2100 for the most part 24/7 and it runs cool and quiet.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The MSI is a meh card...


uno man every MSI card I've ever owned has been a more then a meh card... It may not be a sapphire card but I betcha its faster... (bites tongue) MAY BE FASTER!

I wont know till tomorrow.... Its a new toy so at least gimme Kudos for dumping the 290X for a faster pixel fill rate card 

Chris don't bust me balls  just yet ok.... lets see what I get in the morning and go from there... from what I see it's the fastest better performamce card outa them all... no?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

Tallencor said:


> I'm actually quite happy with mine. The MSI o/c software is needed for the effects on the card and yes the tools oc profiles suck but I use afterburner anyways and forgo the rgb effects. It still lights white and red. You can look at my initial scores on page 3(I think) of this thread I think maybe my 3770 made them a tad lower than some of the online benches but your Devils Canyon should prove better results. 1400/2100 for the most part 24/7 and it runs cool and quiet.


Yes my DC @ 4.8ghz is a monster... but then again Zen! once Zen comes out bye bye DC chip...

Hello all AMD RIG!


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> uno man every MSI card I've ever owned has been a more then a meh card... It may not be a sapphire card but I betcha its faster... (bites tongue) MAY BE FASTER!
> 
> I wont know till tomorrow.... Its a new toy so at least gimme Kudos for dumping the 290X for a faster pixel fill rate card
> 
> Chris don't bust me balls  just yet ok.... lets see what I get in the morning and go from there... *from what I see it's the fastest better performamce card outa them all... no?*



Correct---No.
But hey, nevermind the custom design, you could be a winner of the Silicon Lottery and have an uber chip that will outperform everyone elses, eh?
Good Luck, and I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## KainXS (Dec 10, 2016)

My gaming X can only do 1420 on its core and after that no amount of voltage will make it do more than that so yea, its meh. I hope you get a better oc'er than mine.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> uno man every MSI card I've ever owned has been a more then a meh card... It may not be a sapphire card but I betcha its faster... (bites tongue) MAY BE FASTER!
> 
> I wont know till tomorrow.... Its a new toy so at least gimme Kudos for dumping the 290X for a faster pixel fill rate card
> 
> Chris don't bust me balls  just yet ok.... lets see what I get in the morning and go from there... from what I see it's the fastest better performamce card outa them all... no?



Post benchmarks already  I'm just going off the reviews. It will be curious to see how yours compares.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Post benchmarks already  I'm just going off the reviews. It will be curious to see how yours compares.


well you were right about one thing... It does smoke the or your 290.. It diffidently smokes my old 290x @1100/1500 MHz lol..

Any guess on how its going to clock by the ASIC number?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

I love the look of the card, but I really wish that MSI would give us a choice of a color neutral shroud like their ARMOR Series has.
That Red shroud clashes with my color scheme and I know that many won't purchase this unless they have a windowless chassis.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 10, 2016)

i may get another RX 480 for some xfire action next year, but i would like a freesync monitor 1st   prolly try to grab another reference model as thats what i have already


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I love the look of the card, but I really wish that MSI would give us a choice of a color neutral shroud like their ARMOR Series has.
> That Red shroud clashes with my color scheme and I know that many won't purchase this unless they have a windowless chassis.


I hear ya but in my case its a perfect match being a ROG mobo and the red n black


----------



## Ungari (Dec 10, 2016)

This card matches my Black & White build perfectly:


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 10, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i may get another RX 480 for some xfire action next year, but i would like a freesync monitor 1st   prolly try to grab another reference model as thats what i have already


lol I was just whats appn my buddie and just said the same dam thing... I want one more!

It's defiantly faster then my old 290X and even @1440 it holds the frames in and around 60fps with ultimate settings..


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> well you were right about one thing... It does smoke the or your 290.. It diffidently smokes my old 290x @1100/1500 MHz lol..
> 
> Any guess on how its going to clock by the ASIC number?



1420/2250


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

But, then again so does my Nitro+.
The only way to improve this color scheme will be to get another for Crossfire after an upgrade to ZEN, that will look awesome!


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 1420/2250



How much Voltage are you pushing, or is that with Stock Volts?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> 1420/2250


just feeling her up, out I mean lol

1400/2025 right now no voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16605505?

@cdawall what program should I use to OC?

I'm just using the crimson wattman relive oc feature


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> How much Voltage are you pushing, or is that with Stock Volts?



stock volts should hit 1420, mine does 1430-1450 depending on application



fullinfusion said:


> just feeling her up, out I mean lol
> 
> 1400/2025 right now no voltage
> 
> ...



MSI afterburner if I am adding voltage, other than that just wattman.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2016)

cdawall said:


> stock volts should hit 1420, mine does 1430-1450 depending on application
> 
> 
> 
> MSI afterburner if I am adding voltage, other than that just wattman.


1400/2100 no voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16605647?

@cdawall will the system screw up big time if I push the memory to far?

The 290X was a bitch to recover from and alot of the time id have to wipe and re-load the system image.. do these cards and wattman recover automatically?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> just feeling her up, out I mean lol



LOOL


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm going to go back and start from the beginning now with the new driver and the update to Wattman.
I'm already seeing an increase in frames on the GTA V Benchmark due to the new driver.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I'm going to go back and start from the beginning now with the new driver and the update to Wattman.
> I'm already seeing an increase in frames on the GTA V Benchmark due to the new driver.


I cant believe how freaking cool this card runs..

I'm just taking a break watching JayZtwoCents and the fans are off, temperature is just sitting @27c 







Man I feel so spoiled lol

I was a bit unsure how the 480 would run over the 290X but man what a good move and it didn't cost me a dime 

Sold the 290X and with my xmas bonus Plus the free game I got today for buying this card I sold it for 40 beans and actually came ahead by $5 bucks lol

I'm going to grab a 2nd one and cross fire it..  but not till march.. Tax time


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> 1400/2100 no voltage
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16605647?
> 
> ...



Nope wattman will pull it back


----------



## Ungari (Dec 11, 2016)

Is anyone using a custom fan curve?
It really has made a difference for me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Is anyone using a custom fan curve?
> It really has made a difference for me.


i use the target temp feature in WattMan for a 90C max and target of 65C.  My card never goes above 75C in games


----------



## Ungari (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks @AlienIsGOD , does WattMan then automatically adjust the fan curve by using the temperature target?


If there is anyone using the RX 460, this BIOS Flash unlocks more Shader Processors;
http://overclocking.guide/author/der8auer/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 12, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Thanks @AlienIsGOD , does WattMan then automatically adjust the fan curve by using the temperature target?


yes i believe so, my fan has a set minimum of 1150 RPM and max of 3200RPM.  It does make a bit of noise but its nothing that volume from the tv, game im playing or my kids cant fix  i dont mind a noisy fan as long as i doesnt sound like a wind tunnel lol


----------



## Mikelug (Dec 13, 2016)

Which parameters recommend me to overclock the rx 460 nitro with bios mod


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2016)

Whats a good OC program for these 480'S

Trixx or After Burner?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 16, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Whats a good OC program for these 480'S
> 
> Trixx or After Burner?



I recommend this guide by _Sapphire Ed aka Uncle Gamer_, who sent this to me yesterday after asking him similar questions:

http://sapphirenation.net/overclocking-radeon-rx-480470/


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I recommend this guide by _Sapphire Ed aka Uncle Gamer_, who sent this to me yesterday after asking him similar questions:
> 
> http://sapphirenation.net/overclocking-radeon-rx-480470/


Thank you, going to read now 

Umm My card don't boost thank GOD!!!

I like the set it and either it passes or fails, but great read.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Umm My card don't boost thank GOD!!!


Sure it does, base clock plus a boost clock. Base clock it's guaranteed to run at, and what it can boost up to depending on temperature, power consumed, voltage, and GPU load.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 16, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Thank you, going to read now
> 
> Umm My card don't boost thank GOD!!!
> 
> I like the set it and either it passes or fails, but great read.



Ed says that you can get 8% Boost just by undervolting and increasing the Power Limit!
I knew about the undervolt for efficiency, but I never knew the Turbo Boost would respond to it if the power limit was raised.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Sure it does, base clock plus a boost clock. Base clock it's guaranteed to run at, and what it can boost up to depending on temperature, power consumed, voltage, and GPU load.


Wanna bet it don't?

Its an MSI card..

I'll run a bench and have gpu-z recording and you'll see... it'll run at 1303/2000 the entire run.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2016)

Gere ya go, no boost! and temps are nice and low.

Just ran a few test laps in Forza MotorSports 6 Apex @1440 maxed out everything in Ultra.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 16, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Wanna bet it don't?
> 
> Its an MSI card..
> 
> I'll run a bench and have gpu-z recording and you'll see... it'll run at 1303/2000 the entire run.



From _Sapphire Ed_:



> The 400 series chips use a clock setting known as a “Boost Clock”, the upper speed the card seeks to attain when possible. It works to reach this within limits set by the thermal potential of the chip as well as the power limits set on the card. While the boost clock numbers can sound really impressive, even with overclockers showing some wild numbers, the truth is they generally mean little for the card’s performance. This is because the chip’s clock speed is dynamic within the variables I mentioned. The result is often the chip running at a lower clock speed under load than what the boost clock is set to.






> Reference 480 cards will usually show an average of closer to 1150 than the 1266 they are set to. Our goal is to raise that average number. (If you bought a Nitro+, by the way, you will get a pleasant surprise: we actually worked hard to keep the core speed as close to boost as possible. This is why our cards are consistently the fastest in their class.)


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2016)

Ungari said:


> From _Sapphire Ed_:


Yes I read the entire article and it was nothing new to me.

The AMD cards have been the same sense the R9 series but If never had a card that boosted on its own..

I guess you could say mine is boosted to over 1300 MHz automatically


----------



## Ungari (Dec 16, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes I read the entire article and it was nothing new to me.
> 
> The AMD cards have been the same sense the R9 series but If never had a card that boosted on its own..
> 
> I guess you could say mine is boosted to over 1300 MHz automatically



I have a MSI GTX 750 2GB OC that was factory overclocked higher than what was advertised for that model. I confirmed this by resetting it to default using Afterburner.
What kind of MSI card do you have?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I have a MSI GTX 750 2GB OC that was factory overclocked higher than what was advertised for that model. I confirmed this by resetting it to default using Afterburner.
> What kind of MSI card do you have?


This is the card.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63212


----------



## Ungari (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> This is the card.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63212



So, if you Reset to the Factory Default in Afterburner, what is shown on the clock rate?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2016)

Did you read my question in post #258?

I haven't installed a single OC program till I got a vote from ya all

Still waiting.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you read my question in post #258?
> 
> I haven't installed a single OC program till I got a vote from ya all
> 
> Still waiting.


My Vote is:
Been using afterburner man. It just works. The Msi (lets call it an) app wont clock higher than whats coded in the bios. Wattman is effective but I find the interface to be a bowl of spaghetti. The downfall of not using the app is no rgb control but that's not why I bought the card so...... 
Going to try to figure out a way to use both if I can. But I'm in no rush for a pulsing dragon logo.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> I'll run a bench and have gpu-z recording and you'll see... it'll run at 1303/2000 the entire run.


It does boost. 1303 is the boosted clock, basically your card is running at max boost already.
AMD boost doesn't work like Nvidia boost.
Nvidia: Starts with low clocks and if criteria are met, the clock goes higher
AMD: Starts with boosted clocks and if criteria aren't met it lowers the clock

Stock GTX 1060 6GB = Starts at 1506MHz and boost up to 1911MHz (if the card is cool enough, etc)
Stock RX 480 8GB = Starts boosted at 1266MHz and lowers to 1120MHz (if the card is getting too hot, etc)

That said if you install the MSI Gaming App, you will unlock the OC preset which is 1316MHz/8100MHz.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you read my question in post #258?
> 
> I haven't installed a single OC program till I got a vote from ya all
> 
> Still waiting.


Overclock via Wattman in the Crimson Relive drivers? Otherwise I've liked Sapphire's Trixx, and before that EVGA's Precision.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> That said if you install the MSI Gaming App, you will unlock the OC preset which is 1316MHz/8100MHz.


Or Afterburner 1400/2100


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2016)

m&m's said:


> It does boost. 1303 is the boosted clock, basically your card is running at max boost already.
> AMD boost doesn't work like Nvidia boost.
> Nvidia: Starts with low clocks and if criteria are met, the clock goes higher
> AMD: Starts with boosted clocks and if criteria aren't met it lowers the clock
> ...


lol

Ok MSi have a set clock frequency.... No boost at all.

Stock AMD cards have a PRE-SET boost and will only HIT THAT MAX CLOCK, unlike NVidia where they boost to the celling as long as temps meet the criteria.
Plus the MSI app, it will cause problems if you enable the WattMAN IN THE DRIVER... LEAVE IT ALONE AND USE msi AB or Trizz and forget about the LED crap


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> LEAVE IT ALONE AND USE msi AB or Trizz and forget about the LED crap


+1


----------



## Ungari (Dec 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you read my question in post #258?
> 
> I haven't installed a single OC program till I got a vote from ya all
> 
> Still waiting.



Yes, I read it.
No need to wait, as you can have more than one utility installed, and I wanted to see what the Factory Reset button would read in Afterburner.
I've tried NZXT CAM, Sapphire Trixx, Afterburner, but with the all the driver updates and improvements I vote Radeon WattMan.

One problem I found with Trixx is that the Voltage often resets to Zero Offset, I only like to use it to play with my LEDs and Fan Curve. If messing with Voltage, use Radeon WattMan to be safe.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2016)

How or why cant I get the cards fans to spin all the time?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2016)

what a slow site tonight!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2016)

Set minimum and target to full speed on the fan control.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 18, 2016)

on mine I just installed the gaming app and then turned off zero frozr, then the fans will always spin.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2016)

KainXS said:


> on mine I just installed the gaming app and then turned off zero frozr, then the fans will always spin.


I think zero frozer just spins the fans full rpm for 10-15 seconds as a quick cool down.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 18, 2016)

Guys, don't flash your BIOS with the "Gaming App", just manually OC or Under-clock the card yourself.
The only BIOS Profile that is really useful is the Quiet Mode with it's stock clockspeeds and very low fan curve, but once you save it to your BIOS memory, never flash it again and just manually OC from there.
The Gaming Mode and OC Mode isn't a high enough difference in frequency to make any sense.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Guys, don't flash your BIOS with the "Gaming App", just manually OC or Under-clock the card yourself.
> The only BIOS Profile that is really useful is the Quiet Mode with it's stock clockspeeds and very low fan curve, but once you save it to your BIOS memory, never flash it again and just manually OC from there.
> The Gaming Mode and OC Mode isn't a high enough difference in frequency to make any sense.


 you going on about flashing the BIOS with the Gaming app?

You do know its just pre set settings that has noting to do with flashing the bios right


----------



## erixx (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey funnies! I just ordered a STrix 470 for cheap, price close to 1050Ti. As it is for a living room pc, power stats don't bother me, i will use it maybe 2 hours a week (weekends). This will be my first Ati card of the decade.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 20, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> you going on about flashing the BIOS with the Gaming app?
> 
> You do know its just pre set settings that has noting to do with flashing the bios right



The 900 Series of the MSI and ASUS cards used to have a physical switch to go between factory presets which were stored in the separate BIOS memory chips.
With MSI and ASUS  Nvidia 10XX and AMD Polaris cards, this has been changed as a cost saving measure to where their 3rd Party software(MSI Gaming App) flashes the single BIOS chip to the preset modes.

This is from a TPU discussion where JayTwoCents mentions flashing his review card back to the "Gaming Mode":
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-than-retail-cards.223440/page-3#post-3474403


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2016)

Ungari said:


> The 900 Series of the MSI and ASUS cards used to have a physical switch to go between factory presets which were stored in the separate BIOS memory chips.
> With MSI and ASUS  Nvidia 10XX and AMD Polaris cards, this has been changed as a cost saving measure to where their 3rd Party software(MSI Gaming App) flashes the single BIOS chip to the preset modes.
> 
> This is from a TPU discussion where JayTwoCents mentions flashing his review card back to the "Gaming Mode":
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-than-retail-cards.223440/page-3#post-3474403


I have a thread in here somewhere on the MSI R9 290/290X with bios updates and such that I acquired Directly from MSI.

One bios would be for the highest (APP) setting and the other was one I saved from the card that be the factory clocks.

That way you didn't need the APP installed but personally I love the card right where she is.. well this one not the 290x...

RX 480 1303/2000 Mhz

And thanks, Ill check him out right now *edit* a TPU link and not a video... I love Jay's vids... he's the man


----------



## Ungari (Dec 20, 2016)

That controversy was much ado about nothing, and I don't blame ASUS and MSI for shipping the cards with the OC Mode because reviewers are too lazy to test all the presets.
Funny how it took them 3 years to discover this, I mean you would think that a reviewer would check the clock speeds upon installation to make sure the card wasn't defective.
However, the middle Gaming Mode that is the default is an absurd preset as it's barely over stock clock, with the OC Mode being not much higher.
The only reason I like the MSI card is for it's cooler.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2016)

Ungari said:


> That controversy was much ado about nothing, and I don't blame ASUS and MSI for shipping the cards with the OC Mode because reviewers are too lazy to test all the presets.
> Funny how it took them 3 years to discover this, I mean you would think that a reviewer would check the clock speeds upon installation to make sure the card wasn't defective.
> However, the middle Gaming Mode that is the default is an absurd preset as it's barely over stock clock, with the OC Mode being not much higher.
> The only reason I like the MSI card is for it's cooler.


 Umm Yeah


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2016)

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

new 16.12.2 drivers, release notes:

*Fixed Issues*


Unable to launch the Problem Report Wizard from CCCSlim in Radeon Settings.
Radeon WattMan Power Limit setting may not retain after hitting apply when Auto Temperature is enabled.
DOTA™ may experience flickering in some hero and effect models when running the application in Fullscreen.
Pixel Format options may not appear in Radeon Settings on some 4K TV's with Radeon RX 480.
The Division™ may experience flicker during gameplay when using AMD Multi GPU configurations.
The Division™ may experience an application freeze or hang when running in AMD Multi GPU configurations after extended periods of play.
Game quality or performance may be degraded when launching multimedia content on a secondary display before running a game.
CIM folder retains under program files even after complete driver uninstallation.
Radeon Settings may experience an intermittent crash when accessing Radeon WattMan.
Display tab with virtual super resolution may be removed or missing in Radeon Settings.
The Radeon WattMan feature may intermittently display a Radeon Software popup error regarding Radeon WattMan for non-supported products.
Random crashes may be experienced on Mozilla Firefox.
DirectX®12 content may be unable to launch on some older CPUs that do not support popcnt instruction.
Intermittent Mouse Cursor corruption may be experienced on Radeon RX 480.
*Known Issues*


AMD FreeSync™ technology may experience performance issues with Borderless Fullscreen application support when a secondary display is attached and has dynamic content running such as video playback in a web browser or if other applications or game launchers are running on the primary screen in the background. A workaround if this issue is experienced is to minimize all other running applications that are on the primary desktop display or on non-primary extended displays.
Counter-Strike™: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft™ may experience flickering or performance issues the first time the game is launched on a system boot with AMD FreeSync™ technology enabled. Workarounds include exiting and restarting the application or task switching (alt+tab) in and out of the game to fix the issue.
AMD Multi GPU configurations may experience a system hang or reboot during install when using tiled MST 4K or 5K displays.
Titanfall™2 may experience black square corruption in game menus or during game play on some Graphics Core Next products.
FIFA 17™ may experience an application hang or black screen on launch for some select Hybrid Graphics or AMD PowerXpress mobile configurations.
*Known Issues for Radeon ReLive*


The XBOX™ DVR application may cause conflicts with Radeon ReLive, users are suggested to disable XBOX™ DVR if Radeon ReLive is experiencing issues.
Radeon ReLive may fail to install on AMD APU Family products or experience a system hang or failure to record when using the recording feature on AMD APU Family products.
Radeon ReLive may experience recording issues or issues toggling the Overlay/Toolbar when Frame Rate Target Control is enabled. Users are suggested to disable Frame Rate Target Control when using Radeon ReLive.
Battlefield™1 may experience UI flickering and/or performance drops when recording gameplay with Radeon ReLive on graphics products with 4GB or less of VRAM.
DOTA™2 may experience game corruption when performing a task switch while recording with Radeon ReLive in AMD Multi GPU configurations.
Radeon ReLive recordings may experience flicker when creating a single recording for many hours.
Radeon ReLive may experience minor graphical corruption for the first few recorded frames when launching UWP applications.
In AMD Multi GPU configurations the secondary graphics product will exit BACO when Radeon ReLive is enabled.
Radeon ReLive will not allow recording settings to change with Instant Replay enabled. A workaround is to disable Instant Replay and change settings then enable Instant Replay.
Radeon ReLive Overlay/Toolbar will not launch or Record when running League of Legends™ in Administrator Mode and Windowed Borderless Fullscreen. A work around would be to not use administrator launch privileges or to use Fullscreen mode.
Mouse cursor may stutter in recorded video when there is limited on screen activity outside of minor mouse movement.
Vulkan™ applications may experience a game hang when using Radeon ReLive to record.
Radeon ReLive will not notify an end user of low disk space during recording


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64
> 
> new 16.12.2 drivers, release notes:
> 
> ...


anyone give these a shot yet?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 21, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> anyone give these a shot yet?


im using them as we speak, no issues so far.  Will have to check on BF 1 and ReLive to see if its actually working yet.  Other then that the games i play ( OW, BF 1, Division and The Crew) all play same as before.  vsync on at 72hz and no dips in FPS unless playing a ubisoft game  (poorly coded probably lol)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> anyone give these a shot yet?



I need to I have several of those problems.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 21, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> unless playing a ubisoft game  (poorly coded probably lol)


Yep. Heroes VI is all over the place.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey guys. New member here. Glad to make some new friends! I have my XFX 480 XXX RS card RX-480P8336BM. I have the card stable at 1400 core, and 2150 mem.

Quick questions for you guys. So, whats with all these SKUs XFX is making? Mine is called the "XXX RS" but all models on their site seem to be identical. Can anyone shed some light on this?

Also, I am guessing from the factory this card comes with two identical BIOS controlled by switch, is that why there is no difference when each switch is turned on? This is making my head spin. I am just overclocking with the switch facing towards the HDMI and DP ports.

Thanks guys!

Anthony


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2016)

That is the card my brother has. He gets about the same clocks (1410/2250)


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 23, 2016)

Wondering if my i5 3470 is a bottleneck on this card?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2016)

no


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 23, 2016)

Hmm wonder what's up with all the different skus of my card with identical setups


----------



## Ungari (Dec 23, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Hmm wonder what's up with all the different skus of my card with identical setups



I actually asked the same question previously on the forums. There certainly are more models to choose from than other manufacturers, and it's a bit confusing, but they are not identical.
Going to XFX's website shows there is a difference in the custom cooler shrouds and the factory boost clocks. Probably means a difference in the binning as you are guaranteed stable factory OC clocks.

I looked at the spec sheet and there is no mention of a Dual BIOS on this card, which probably means that the switch does nothing as it could use the same PCB as the higher tier card. Just to be sure, I would call XFX and ask if your card has two BIOS memory chips and if there are two different profiles loaded.

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-400-series#RX-480-8gb

However, if you needed to flash a single BIOS chip, here are profiles from XFX:

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/support/bios-files

Your particular model has a Factory OC of +22Mhz to 1288Mhz Boost.
This extreme overclock may be too much for you, but never fear, there is a simple solution!
In Afterburner, just move the slider for the GPU clock to -22Mhz, then the card will be at the Stock Boost speed of 1266Mhz.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> That is the card my brother has. He gets about the same clocks (1410/2250)


have you just toyed with the memory on its own to see how far she goes?

I'm able to push the memory quite high alone but once I hit a certain point the numbers stop climbing.

Now start adding some core clocks to it and it gets real interesting..


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2016)

2250 all the things


----------



## Ungari (Dec 23, 2016)

Sapphire Ed told me that after a certain point the OC number drops precipitously under load making limiting the fps gain.
Has anyone saved stats while gaming showing a steady clock-rate under load?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2016)

1430 is the max I can keep dead solid stable through games with my pair.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys. Hope everyone is having a good Xmas Eve so far and a good Xmas tomorrow.

I have done some testing, and as per XFX's website, my card is "dual BIOS capable". I have tested and found that the factory sends the "Performance" bios on both chips, and you can flash the "stealth" bios to another switch position.

1410 and 2150 seem to be the highest I can go without harming performance, but I will test and get back to you guys.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is having a good Xmas Eve so far and a good Xmas tomorrow.
> 
> I have done some testing, and as per XFX's website, my card is "dual BIOS capable". I have tested and found that the factory sends the "Performance" bios on both chips, and you can flash the "stealth" bios to another switch position.
> 
> 1410 and 2150 seem to be the highest I can go without harming performance, but I will test and get back to you guys.



Can you show me on the website where it says that?
Shipping the same profile on both BIOS chips makes no sense at all!
You should call them like I said and ask.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Ju4kY4L

Cannot get the embedded image to work, so I uploaded it.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> http://imgur.com/Ju4kY4L
> 
> Cannot get the embedded image to work, so I uploaded it.



The way I read this is that you get Stealth or Performance depending on which you select with the switch, which makes sense.
I do recall that you said you manually OC'd the card with the switch moved towards the I/O plate. If that's the case, then you probably made changes to the Stealth BIOS, and not the Performance one.
I also recall you stating that you could not tell the difference between either setting which is unusual since there is a different Fan Profile for each.

Question; When you OC to achieve that 1410Mhz, is this at stock voltage?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

So the definitive answer, this is my first AMD card after years of GeForce.

How the hack do I tell if this card has a dummy switch, or two bios(s)? LOL


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> So the definitive answer, this is my first AMD card after years of GeForce.
> 
> How the hack do I tell if this card has a dummy switch, or two bios(s)? LOL



The Fan Curve and Boost Clocks under load should tell you if the BIOS Switch is working.
However, since there is only a 22Mhz difference between the two profiles, I'd look at the Fan speeds as the Stealth is supposed to be very quiet with a much lower fan curve.
Use the software to view the fan curve using each BIOS.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

So using Wattman at all defaults the fan numbers should be different in each position?


----------



## m&m's (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> How the hack do I tell if this card has a dummy switch, or two bios(s)?


You could open GPU-Z and look at the BIOS version then flip the switch and look again. It shouldn't be the same BIOS version.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Regardless of the position the GPUZ bios shows the same string. And Wattman shows the same 1330 min 3000 target for the fan curve.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Regardless of the position the GPUZ bios shows the same string. And Wattman shows the same 1330 min 3000 target for the fan curve.


Did you flip the switch while in Windows? If you did reboot.
If you already rebooted, it means both BIOSes are the same.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Flipped the switch, and the rebooted. So looks like this card has a dummy switch


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Question; When you OC to achieve that 1410Mhz, is this at stock voltage?



?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Also, a small issue that I never had on an NVidia card. Upon wake from sleep, windows 10 will see a second monitor that doesn't exist, and make this "monitor one" leaving me unable to use monitor the actual single monitor I plugged in. My actual physical monitor is recognized as monitor 2, while the "monitor one" is on "Microsoft basic display adaptor."


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Ungari said:


> ?



yes, I let voltage remain auto.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

If your card does not have a working Dual BIOS, I'd RMA.
A Dual BIOS is the most important feature of that card as it is protection in case of failure.
If you purchased from a site like Newegg, they can simply send you another new card without having to go through refurbishment.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Okay. I have tested and can confirm. The XFX card ships with performance BIOS on both modes. I flashed STEALTH on the forward position, and PERFORMANCE on the "closer to power plug" position.  The only difference is fan curves. Clocks remain the same. 

See albums.

RS XXX Stealth:  http://imgur.com/a/wzkAP

RS XXX Performance: http://imgur.com/a/wmJXM

Mystery solved!!

EDIT: bios codes are W80 for performance, and W91 for Stealth.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Okay. I have tested and can confirm. The XFX card ships with performance BIOS on both modes. I flashed STEALTH on the forward position, and PERFORMANCE on the "closer to power plug" position.  The only difference is fan curves. Clocks remain the same.
> 
> See albums.
> 
> ...



The clocks should not be the same, should they?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 24, 2016)

Well technically XFX never says anything about speed just fan noise perhaps the card will purposely throttle under stealth


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Well technically XFX never says anything about speed just fan noise perhaps the card will purposely throttle under stealth



What I am saying is that typically a quiet BIOS profile is at the stock clock speed of 1266Mhz with no factory OC whatsoever.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess it's such a mild OC that it doesn't matter


----------



## KainXS (Dec 25, 2016)

Had to RMA my 4Gb RX 480 Gaming becasue it kept having power/crashing issues.  The old card with Hynix memory could only hit 1810Mhz on the memory(from 1750) and the new card has Samsung memory and I stopped testing it at 2090Mhz(might go higher). The core clock also hit 1400Mhz on stock volts which was better than the old one which needed 1.2V+ to hit that.

So I just set the card at 1303/2000 and undervolted it and called it a day.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 25, 2016)

@KainXS 
Did you increase the Power Limit with the Undervolt? 
What was your increase in clock speed?


----------



## m&m's (Dec 25, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> RS XXX Stealth:  http://imgur.com/a/wzkAP
> 
> RS XXX Performance: http://imgur.com/a/wmJXM
> 
> ...



The fact that they both have the same BIOS revision irritates me, how are we suppose to easily know what BIOS a card is using if they all have the same revision number while not being the same.



KainXS said:


> The old card with Hynix memory could only hit 1810Mhz on the memory(from 1750) and the new card has Samsung memory and I stopped testing it at 2090Mhz(might go higher).


You should physically look at what's marked on the VRAM chips. They might actually be rated at 2000MHz and if it's the case they're good for 2250MHz.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 25, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Okay. I have tested and can confirm. *The XFX card ships with performance BIOS on both modes.* I flashed STEALTH on the forward position, and PERFORMANCE on the "closer to power plug" position.  The only difference is fan curves. Clocks remain the same.
> 
> See albums.
> 
> ...



This fact alone shows that the card wasn't setup correctly, there should have been both Stealth and Performance loaded.
I would definitely RMA as this error was missed by QC, and who knows what else could be wrong.
I always buy from Newegg as they cross-ship my RMA for faster delivery.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

Add me in as a RX 480 owner. 






Default out of box BIOS switch setting. (towards the PCIe power connector.)


 





Edit: The way XFX word the Performance or Silence for the Dual-BIOS feature makes me think the default position out of the box is the silent BIOS. Move the BIOS switch to the left for the Performance BIOS? Hmmm


----------



## Ungari (Dec 25, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Add me in as a RX 480 owner.
> 
> View attachment 82432
> 
> ...



This is what you and @AntDeek should be testing, because your BIOS version is the same as BOTH of his switch settings. We still do not know what the settings were for AntDeek's card.
The image you posted showed the card was not under load, and so the clock speed was less than the stock Reference Card Boost, and so does not prove anything.
Also, what is the model number of your card?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

I've tried flipping the switch both ways, card is behaving the same way to me.

To the right.







To the left.


 

Fan curve, and temperature threshold is the same in Wattman.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 25, 2016)

Exactly. XFX is sending out these cards with the performance option on both bios settings. I confirmed this. If you run ATIFLASH.EXE you will see that the bios they sent on both settings are the "W80" performance bios build, and not the "W91" stealth bios from their site. That's why they say dual bios compatible, because they leave it up to you to easily flash their stealth bios.

Also, the stealth option is just a fan curve and nothing clock related.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Also, what is the model number of your card?


It's in my System Specs. RX-480P8LFB6


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 25, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> It's in my System Specs. RX-480P8LFB6



 Same card as me with a different SKU, its still the XXX edition and uses the same bios. I would not recommend the stealth bios, as the performance fan curves are low as it is and act better when stepped up.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd RMA these cards and pay the small difference to upgrade to a GTR, you'll be glad you did.
The GTR is being reported as having superior binning with ASIC.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 25, 2016)

To be completely honest I did I lot of research on it and it looks like it's only a 5-10% difference before an OC. After an OC it remains equal. The GTR is pretty much a plus of around 10% and I don't think I'd see a difference. As long as your card has Samsung memory it should be fine. My monitor is capped at 60hz so it doesn't matter anyways as v-sync is always on


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 26, 2016)

Not having much luck overclocking the Samsung GDDR5 on my RX 480. The best I can get it up to is 2150 maybe 2175 MHz. The GPU almost wants to run @ 1400 MHz but it wasn't stable so I've been working down.
Hopefully 1390 MHz is stable, going back to checking stability.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Hmm. I get 2150 at 1410 just fine. I have a second RMA card coming Wednesday so I'll see how that one clocks and keep it lol


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Also thanks Ungari for the RMA idea. I will do a full write up for a sticky after testing a third card


----------



## Ungari (Dec 26, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Hmm. I get 2150 at 1410 just fine. I have a second RMA card coming Wednesday so I'll see how that one clocks and keep it lol



Just out of curiosity, what is the ASIC of this card?
Not that ASIC quality is the end all for OC ability, but that some have reported better results on high ASIC cards.

My understanding is that the GTR has a much more substantial heatsink and a different PCB.
That 10% difference you mentioned, does that refer to factory OC?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

I believe the GTR is the same board just bigger heatsink, not that this cards heatsink is tiny anyway. My ASIC is 80.8%.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I believe the GTR is the same board just bigger heatsink, not that this cards heatsink is tiny anyway. My ASIC is 80.8%.



It is a different PCB. The GTR has basically a 390x pcb with a 480 GPU on it. They are 2-3" longer.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting. Well I'm happy with my 80 asic tbh lol


----------



## Ungari (Dec 26, 2016)

Since the default fan LEDs are White and would coordinate with my White/Black build, I'm tempted to get a GTR for Crossfire, but that would probably look bad especially if the cards were not the same dimensions.
I must say that the GTR heatsink looks impressive:















The Sintered Layered Microdonts?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

It's just a 290/390 heatsink on gpu that consumes half the power.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 26, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It's just a 290/390 heatsink on gpu that consumes half the power.



But what about the Sintered Layered Microdonts?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Ungari said:


> But what about the Sintered Layered Microdonts?



That make it so the confabulation can be smoother when hydroxalating during an overclock.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2016)

Ungari said:


> But what about the Sintered Layered Microdonts?



As far as I know XFX has been using that for a couple generations of coolers not.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, since I have another XFX card on the way for testing, I flashed my current one with the GTR (W81) BIOS. Will test and see. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 26, 2016)

Immediate results. Power limit now goes to 50% for me!! hello more OC!!


----------



## KainXS (Dec 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> @KainXS
> Did you increase the Power Limit with the Undervolt?
> What was your increase in clock speed?



no I did not touch the power limit
I have only overclocked on stock volts to 1400 so far



m&m's said:


> The fact that they both have the same BIOS revision irritates me, how are we suppose to easily know what BIOS a card is using if they all have the same revision number while not being the same.
> 
> 
> You should physically look at what's marked on the VRAM chips. They might actually be rated at 2000MHz and if it's the case they're good for 2250MHz.



I checked the memory in polaris bios editor and its K4G41325FE but I think its the HC28(7000Mhz) and not the HC25(8000Mhz) since it only does 2090Mhz, if it were HC25 it would do 2250.I tried 2100+ and get errors after a hour.(not on the screen though) I have not removed the heatsink to check though.



AntDeek said:


> Immediate results. Power limit now goes to 50% for me!! hello more OC!!


Just make sure you don't run furmark on the RS cards especially when running the power limit high. Flashing the bios of an RS to GTR is also not safe since the PCB is not the same I think.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 27, 2016)

I have an RMA card coming, I don't care!!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

KainXS said:


> Just make sure you don't run furmark on the RS cards especially when running the power limit high. Flashing the bios of an RS to GTR is also not safe since the PCB is not the same I think.



If the flash worked its fine. The PWM section surviving is a different story, doubtful it is an issue on any clock he can hit on air however.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

KainXS said:


> I have not removed the heatsink to check though.


Just removed the heatsink, cleaned off the flaky compound ( mountain of compound squeezed pass the outer edges of the GPU die outline) and applied a thin layer of MX-4. So far a 10c drop in load temperatures. A couple of the screws weren't even in all the way.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Just removed the heatsink, cleaned off the flaky compound ( mountain of compound squeezed pass the outer edges of the GPU die outline) and applied a thin layer of MX-4. So far a 10c drop in load temperatures. A couple of the screws weren't even in all the way.



I might replace the themal paste later and check but not now, I'm thinking it will drop the temps though too though. Maybe they are the HC25's and just set the timings really tight.(hoping at least)



cdawall said:


> If the flash worked its fine. The PWM section surviving is a different story, doubtful it is an issue on any clock he can hit on air however.



On any clock on air thats more than likely true(unless the VRM's are extremely bad) .


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

KainXS said:


> Maybe they are the HC25's


I forgot to check what the Samsung chips were on mine. I think I have the same as you @KainXS. I bet the best I can do is 2090 MHz. Right now I have them at 2080, tried 2100 but all I get is flashing random colored orbs when the camera is panned around.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 27, 2016)

They can't be the same I have a 4gb card,  you have a 8gb card. Did you try Hwinfo to check for memory errors after overclocking.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

4gb cards have tighter timings than 8gb same ram spec pretty much across the board.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 27, 2016)

KainXS said:


> no I did not touch the power limit
> I have only overclocked on stock volts to 1400 so far



I'm not talking OC, I'm talking default clocks with undervolt and power limit increase.
I don't quite understand how, but Sapphire Ed says this alone can make the card Boost itself.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I'm not talking OC, I'm talking default clocks with undervolt and power limit increase.
> I don't quite understand how, but Sapphire Ed says this alone can make the card Boost itself.



It will actually reach boost clocks that the original reference cards were pushing more heat than the cooler could handle out of the box. They are still only going to hit their max boost clocks, but with the TDP increased and vgpu lowered the card will be able to operate at those boost clocks longer. This is not an issue with almost any aftermarket 480 on the market.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

The best overclock I can get seems to be 1425 MHz for the GPU, and 2090 MHz for the Samsung GDDR5. Sorta of disappointed the Samsung memory doesn't want to overclock as well as I had hoped.

Edit: GPU is hitting 6.4 TFlops at single precision, and 410 GFlops at dual precision. The old 7950 still has the lead for dual precision though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2016)

i can once again edit OP  gonna need names of new ppl so i can add them to the list


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 27, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can once again edit OP  gonna need names of new ppl so i can add them to the list



You could add a poll like we have in the GTX1070/1080 owners thread and let people choose which card(s) they own.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 27, 2016)

Anybody have any joy in flashing their RX460 to unlock the shaders etc?

I've got a G1 460 here I would like to try it out on.

Cheers.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> The best overclock I can get seems to be 1425 MHz for the GPU, and 2090 MHz for the Samsung GDDR5. Sorta of disappointed the Samsung memory doesn't want to overclock as well as I had hoped.
> 
> Edit: GPU is hitting 6.4 TFlops at single precision, and 410 GFlops at dual precision. The old 7950 still has the lead for dual precision though.



If you are getting and maintaining 1425Mhz in Games and not just synthetics without raising the voltage, that is great.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> If you are getting and maintaining 1425Mhz in Games and not just synthetics without raising the voltage, that is great.



Mine holds 1430 isn't that normal


----------



## Ungari (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm waiting for a new processor and chipset before increasing the voltage to see how far I can push it, but the 1426Mhz is maintained under load which is a good indicator of future results.
I'm using GTA V built-in Benchmark Test runs as if it can pass these, it will run anything else stable.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 27, 2016)

Since getting my sapphire RX480 i have messed around with overclocking and playing many games and doing many benchmarks.

I seen to be stable at 1430/2100 25% power limit in every game i have tried apart from euro truck sim 2 and i am not adding any extra volts.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

With the 25% power limit boost is it holding clocks in game? That was what I ran into an issue with on the 1480 mhz clocks I couldn't keep them stable in games (or even benchmarks) the card just throttled back.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> If you are getting and maintaining 1425Mhz in Games and not just synthetics without raising the voltage, that is great.


Seems to be maintaining the boost clock without touching the voltage/power limit. I played some DOOM with Vsync switched to adaptive it was hitting 140-150 FPS without any fluctuation on the boost. Still need to do some more testing.



AlienIsGOD said:


> i can once again edit OP  gonna need names of new ppl so i can add them to the list


See post #329.

*biffzinker* - XFX RS RX 480 | 1288mhz | 2000mhz


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> See post #329.


with my 2 kids i dont really have time to go thru previous posts to search out new inclusions


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Tried Unigine Heaven with the extreme preset that resulted in instant driver crash/reset for the GPU at 1425MHz. Had to bump the Power Limit to 20, and dial the GPU clock back to 1395 MHz. Had a couple of memory errors at 2090 MHz was well. Temperature was hovering between 67-70c.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 27, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Tried Unigine Heaven with the extreme preset that resulted in instant driver crash/reset for the GPU at 1425MHz. Had to bump the Power Limit to 20, and dial the GPU clock back to 1395 MHz. Had a couple of memory errors at 2090 MHz was well. Temperature was hovering between 67-70c.



Nothing wrong with those temps, is that using the factory fan curve?
So far, I've found that temperatures have not played a role in my OC.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Nothing wrong with those temps, is that using the factory fan curve?


Yes it's still the factory fan curve, it was pushing the fans to 45-50% to maintain the temperature.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2016)

1390 MHz on the GPU, and 2080 MHz is the best overclock I can get on mine. Heaven crashed/driver reset with the GPU at 1395, and memory had one error at 2085.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 28, 2016)

What are your temp settings? A great place to start is 90 Max 70 target


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> What are your temp settings? A great place to start is 90 Max 70 target


It defaults to those temperature targets out of box.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2016)

m&m's said:


> You could open GPU-Z and look at the BIOS version then flip the switch and look again. It shouldn't be the same BIOS version.


Gpuz will show one bios, don't matter what position the switch is in.. it'll be the same number..

only difference is what's in the sub bios that makes the card react different.. ie a fan curve or a bump in frequency is all...

Usually one bios is the back up and the other is for a slight performance increase.. Back in the R9 days I got 2 custom bios's from MSI.
They were identical numbers and only difference was one was stock, (977MHz) and the other was the (1003MHz) all tied to what the gaming app would bump the clock speeds up to.

I didn't want to use the gaming app and a friend that used to work for MSI got the bios for me.

I gave it to W1zzard to go over and he couldn't tell one from the other besides bios#1 and bios#2 and then he posted it to the gpu archives.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 28, 2016)

I confirmed using ATIFLASH that XFX has used the same bios (w80) on both bios out of the box. That's why it's listed as dual bios "compatible"


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 28, 2016)

W90 is Stealth 
W80 is performance
W81 is GTR


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i can once again edit OP  gonna need names of new ppl so i can add them to the list


May as well add me..

*Fullinfusion *-MSI RX480 8GB Gaming X | 1313mhz gpu | 2020mhz mem


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 29, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> May as well add me..
> 
> *Fullinfusion *-MSI RX480 8GB Gaming X | 1313mhz gpu | 2020mhz mem


Try Tagging him to get his attention he appears to be c-mas vacay busy with the kids.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> May as well add me..
> 
> *Fullinfusion *-MSI RX480 8GB Gaming X | 1313mhz gpu | 2020mhz mem



Welcome to Team Red!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 29, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> May as well add me..
> 
> *Fullinfusion *-MSI RX480 8GB Gaming X | 1313mhz gpu | 2020mhz mem


added


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

Mind doing an update for me?

*cdawall* -(2)Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1430mhz gpu | 2250mhz mem



biffzinker said:


> It defaults to those temperature targets out of box.
> View attachment 82509



I run a lower temp curve, these still hold full boost just fine


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Mind doing an update for me?
> 
> *cdawall* -(2)Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1430mhz gpu | 2250mhz mem



Stock voltage?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Stock voltage?



Yes they can each do 1480/2250 with voltage, but that runs too hot in xfire.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

I found that keeping voltage at auto works really well


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I found that keeping voltage at auto works really well



That doesn't let you push over stock voltage. It is worthless to me when really trying to push these cards, but then again I am limited by the BIOS TDP limit.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity I would like to try your settings, what are you running completely?


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I found that keeping voltage at auto works really well



Also, I like to manually undervolt if I want the most efficient factory OC.
I found that I was able to reduce temps while being perfectly constant at the 1342Mhz factory clock by reducing the voltage -30 Milli-volts thus far, and think I can go even lower and still maintain that clock.
This of course, is overlooked by the Team Green fanbois who parrot "The Power Consumption, the Power Consumption, Rawwwwk!".



AntDeek said:


> Just out of curiosity I would like to try your settings, what are you running completely?



I am interested in seeing how much voltage you are adding to maintain this speed, particularly since your temps are an issue at that rate. Did you increase the Temp Limit for this to stop throttling?

It would be great if everyone showed their OC Settings in WattMan to get a general idea of what is typical for these cards.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I am interested in seeing how much voltage you are adding to maintain this speed, particularly since your temps are an issue at that rate. Did you increase the Temp Limit for this to stop throttling?
> 
> It would be great if everyone showed their OC Settings in WattMan to get a general idea of what is typical for these cards.





AntDeek said:


> Just out of curiosity I would like to try your settings, what are you running completely?



Afterburner to bump the voltage, rest was normal stuff 1480/2250, max temp set to the standard 90C. 



This is my everyday gaming settings.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes, but what is the voltage up to?
Also, you show max temp set to 82C.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

http://imgur.com/9Clssgh


My non-max, but a nice, practical OC. Stable.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 29, 2016)

OP updated @cdawall


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

So far this is my maximum stable OC I can get.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

I have another card coming in the mail today. Will test, and do a full write-up here as the end all be all of the XFX cards.

Also, could you add me? AntDeek GPU 1410 and mem 2150. 80% ASIC.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Yes, but what is the voltage up to?
> Also, you show max temp set to 82C.



Yes that is my everyday settings...Voltage is stock max which is 1.157v. 


I want to say for my 1480/2250 I was running 1.18 or something like that. +27mv is what sticks out in my memory for my afterburner setting and that one had the temps set to 90/75


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> So far this is my maximum stable OC I can get.
> View attachment 82537



You should increase your Power Limit to the 50% maximum as 20% will hold you back from achieving a higher clock rate.
The Power Limit setting does not run all the time but adjusts automatically as needed, so it's perfectly safe.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> You should increase your Power Limit to the 50% maximum as 20% will hold you back from achieving a higher clock rate.
> The Power Limit setting does not run all the time but adjusts automatically as needed, so it's perfectly safe.


I would if I could. The slider is maxed out at 20%. Should I try flashing the GTR BIOS?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

The XFX cards only go up to 20% unless flashed with the (W81) GTR BIOS. Then it will take up to 50.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

However your mileage may vary with the GTR bios. I have still some testing to do with it


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I would if I could. The slider is maxed out at 20%. Should I try flashing the GTR BIOS?



Having the Power Limit nerfed sounds like the Quiet Mode, are you using the Performance BIOS?

EDIT; Stealth BIOS, not Quiet Mode.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

Yup, using the latest Performance BIOS. I even checked with ATIflash it said I had the exact same Performance BIOS flashed as included with the download. Doesn't matter I just flashed my card over to the GTR BIOS. Now I have the Power Limit bumped to 50%.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungrari, both Stealth and Performance has the same 20 limit. This is why I am currently running the GTR bios. 

If all settings are default does the power limit even matter?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

Update. GTR BIOS causing low FPS drops in Battlefield 1. Reverting to (W80) Performance.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Update. GTR BIOS causing low FPS drops in Battlefield 1. Reverting to (W80) Performance.


Doesn't want to maintain the Boost clock for me. FPS wasn't down but the GPU was running under 1 GHz most of the time (600 MHz - 988 MHz occasional spike over and up to 1188 MHz.)

Edit: Driver crash resulting in a system lockup. As soon as Windows made it to the lockscreen fans jumped to 100% then back down. Fans sure can make a lot of noise.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah. This is why I flashed back to W80 lol


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> Ungrari, both Stealth and Performance has the same 20 limit. This is why I am currently running the GTR bios.
> 
> If all settings are default does the power limit even matter?



Not sure what you mean by default settings, do you mean stock clocks?
The Power Limit matters greatly when manually overclocking, or undervolting.


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Not sure what you mean by default settings, do you mean stock clocks?
> The Power Limit matters greatly when manually overclocking, or undervolting.



 I meant while running all stock settings.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2016)

Sounds like the GTR BIOS is too much juice for the VRM section and the card is nerfing itself?


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Sounds like the GTR BIOS is too much juice for the VRM section and the card is nerfing itself?



Presumably. I don't know if you play BF1, but the yellow "lower FPS than ideal" indicator kept coming on.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 29, 2016)

cdawall said:


> VRM section and the card is nerfing itself?


Or the heatsink is unable to cope with heat coming off VRM plus the GPU. 
The heatsink on the VRM is also main heatsink cooling the GPU. There's nothing on the memory chips for my card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 29, 2016)

Mine with factory Bios from MSI... I thought all the RX cards did +50 on the power limit


----------



## AntDeek (Dec 29, 2016)

*Okay. So here is the definitive XFX card info post. I have tested this with TWO cards, and info from you guys.*
My second card I have here is an ASIC of 75%, so I will be returning this one and keeping my 80.8 ASIC.

XFX does, in fact, ship these cards with the same "Performance"  BIOS in both positions of the switch. *The preinstalled, and current bios is W80*.

The "Stealth" BIOS, is the same as performance with a quieter fan curve. *Its code is W91.*

The GTR bios causes issues when flashed to a non GTR card. *The GTR bios is W81.*

These cards are locked to a 20%  power limit increase, and the *GTR has a limit of 50%.*

*Flashing a GTR BIOS can cause some weird issues. Do at your own risk. 
*
It honestly makes more sense to skip the Stealth bios, and just adjust the fan curve on the pre-installed Performance (W80) BIOS.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 30, 2016)

A few voltage bumps to the GDDR5 gets the clock speed up at 2110 MHz for me. Left it looping, had to drop the GPU down to 1385 MHz.


ASIC quality for mine is 72.4%


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2016)

New Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB OC working nicely much better than the R9 285


----------



## KainXS (Dec 30, 2016)

After checking some other user pics of the RS cards it seems that the GTR cards have much more different VRM setup. The GTR VRM's are rated for 325A@90C but the RS cards are only rated for 135A@80C.

That could be why the power limit is set to a max of +20%.

here are a reddit users pics of the PCB
https://imgur.com/a/wXoXh#fNjYihE



AlienIsGOD said:


> i can once again edit OP  gonna need names of new ppl so i can add them to the list



I picked up a 4Gb RX 480 Gaming X and I am currently running it @ 1303/2000

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rx-480-470-460-owners-club.224352/page-13#post-3575035


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2016)

@buildzoid

Is 135A@80C really the rating for the RS? That put's it a good bit below the powercolor even

EDIT:

Screw redits image





































*So those are 4C10N's from on semiconductor or the same phases used for powercolors crap, but wait it gets worse there are only 4 phases for the GPU. That gives you 46A@25C and 34A@80C for a total of  184A @25C and 96A @80C
*
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF data sheet link


----------



## KainXS (Dec 30, 2016)

asked @buildzoid on his youtube channel to take a look also to confirm it. Based on the pictures of though it looks like its using 4C10N high side mosfets(the same as the powercolor Red Devil) with a 4 phase design.

I'm actually hoping I'm wrong to be honest.

Edit:
thanks for uploading the high quality picks cdwall


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2016)

KainXS said:


> asked @buildzoid on his youtube channel to take a look also to confirm it. Based on the pictures of though it looks like its using 4C10N high side mosfets(the same as the powercolor Red Devil) with a 4 phase design.
> 
> I'm actually hoping I'm wrong to be honest.
> 
> ...



Yep it is now settled 4, 4C10N's design is very close to a 460 as opposed to a 480...


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 30, 2016)

cdawall said:


> @buildzoid
> 
> Is 135A@80C really the rating for the RS? That put's it a good bit below the powercolor even
> 
> ...



You don't mind if I use your photos for a video right?

I recently upgraded my VRM rating method partially because of this card since. If you use the continous drain rating of the high it would blow up instantly in theory which it doesn't IRL so that obviously isn't working.
With the new method and calculating for 500KHz the VRM should handle 104A at 125C.  However the NCP81022 doesn't do 500KHz on 4 phases it does IIRC 440KHz at best and on the RS it should be running in the 300KHz range since that's the norm for all the RX 480s I've seen so far. At 300KHz it will handle quite a lot more power than that 104A even at 125C.

Also it's important to note that the phases in that VRM are very spread out with doubled up low side FETs so the VRM should run pretty cool.

Yes it is an even worse PCB than the RX 480 Red Devil which I called terrible. It should still handle an OC on under 1.2V(I'd expect the devil to handle upto 1.3V without too much hassle). I'd set the BIOS current limit to 140A.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> You don't mind if I use your photos for a video right?
> 
> I recently upgraded my VRM rating method partially because of this card since. If you use the continous drain rating of the high it would blow up instantly in theory which it doesn't IRL so that obviously isn't working.
> With the new method and calculating for 500KHz the VRM should handle 104A at 125C.  However the NCP81022 doesn't do 500KHz on 4 phases it does IIRC 440KHz at best and on the RS it should be running in the 300KHz range since that's the norm for all the RX 480s I've seen so far. At 300KHz it will handle quite a lot more power than that 104A even at 125C.
> ...



Go right I ahead. If you want the original 5k photos as well let me know and don't hesitate to shoot me a pm if there are any other models you want high res photos of and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 30, 2016)

AntDeek said:


> I have another card coming in the mail today. Will test, and do a full write-up here as the end all be all of the XFX cards.
> 
> Also, could you add me? AntDeek GPU 1410 and mem 2150. 80% ASIC.


added


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow great info guys, kinda funky how


buildzoid said:


> You don't mind if I use your photos for a video right?
> 
> I recently upgraded my VRM rating method partially because of this card since. If you use the continous drain rating of the high it would blow up instantly in theory which it doesn't IRL so that obviously isn't working.
> With the new method and calculating for 500KHz the VRM should handle 104A at 125C.  However the NCP81022 doesn't do 500KHz on 4 phases it does IIRC 440KHz at best and on the RS it should be running in the 300KHz range since that's the norm for all the RX 480s I've seen so far. At 300KHz it will handle quite a lot more power than that 104A even at 125C.
> ...


I didn't know you had such a informative YT channel  I sub'd and cant wait for more!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2016)

Ha LOL in my haste to show off I totally forgot to post it's clocks and asic quality so here they are


----------



## Ungari (Dec 31, 2016)

You got a 10Mhz OC?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2016)

Ungari said:


> You got a 10Mhz OC?


yeah I know pathetic OTB OC from Sapphire but I'm not looking to OC this thing hugely until next year when I go RyZen and x370 mobo for right now it performs way better than the old R9 285 Strix card I had


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> Ha LOL in my haste to show off I totally forgot to post it's clocks and asic quality so here they are
> 
> View attachment 82562


added to OP


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 31, 2016)

Could i also get added to the list now please.

Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1425mhz gpu | 2050mhz mem


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> Could i also get added to the list now please.
> 
> Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8GB | 1425mhz gpu | 2050mhz mem
> View attachment 82586


added


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> yeah I know pathetic OTB OC from Sapphire but I'm not looking to OC this thing hugely until next year when I go RyZen and x370 mobo for right now it performs way better than the old R9 285 Strix card I had



So, you are saying you are getting 1352Mhz out of the box?
If so, that is a bonus factory OC!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2017)

Ungari said:


> So, you are saying you are getting 1352Mhz out of the box?
> If so, that is a bonus factory OC!


No look at his gpu-z... its factory 1342MHz


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> No look at his gpu-z... its factory 1342MHz



Take another look.
The Default Clock is 1342, but look above, see?

@Athlonite 
I have a GTX 750 that was factory OC'd higher than specs by whoever did the tuning.
I'm wondering if the exceptionally high ASIC is causing the factory OC to boost 10Mhz higher than the target, or did the tuner in the factory? 

@animal007uk
Welcome to the Polaris Club!
The 1425Mhz, is that using stock voltage?
If not, would you post an image of your WattMan settings for us?


----------



## Ungari (Jan 2, 2017)

Vega Rebellion?

https://www.facebook.com/Radeon


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> So, you are saying you are getting 1352Mhz out of the box?
> If so, that is a bonus factory OC!



um yup that's what the clocks were when I first plugged her in and installed the latest drivers installed trix just for a custom fan profile it's summer here so I don't want the fan to completely turn off


----------



## Ungari (Jan 3, 2017)

Keep us posted if you OC, this looks like a Golden Chip!


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Take another look.
> The Default Clock is 1342, but look above, see?
> 
> @Athlonite
> ...


Hi yeah im using stock volts at the moment and im also using trixx, i run most games i own with this overclock but its still not 100% stable. Some games will just crash or run for a while before crashing, other games will run fine for hours without issues.

I also loged the info while playing dirt rally and the core and ram seemed to hold at 1425/2050.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2017)

I had multiple issues with trixx. Uninstalled and use afterburner/wattman and the issues are gone.


----------



## Ungari (Jan 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I had multiple issues with trixx. Uninstalled and use afterburner/wattman and the issues are gone.



The only trouble I found with Trixx was with saving the voltage settings.
Often, I'd find the voltage back to Default in what was supposed to be a saved profile.
Other than this, I actually like the interface.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Keep us posted if you OC, this looks like a Golden Chip!



Will do


----------



## AntDeek (Jan 5, 2017)

With a modest OC these are my max numbers playing 2 hours of Battlefield 1 with GPUz running behind the scenes.

Rock solid.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> With a modest OC these are my max numbers playing 2 hours of Battlefield 1 with GPUz running behind the scenes.
> 
> Rock solid.


Why so much voltage for a 1380 MHz overclock?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 6, 2017)

same OC as above and no voltage tweak 



 

only using 1.1750V


----------



## AntDeek (Jan 6, 2017)

I have auto voltage enabled.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 7, 2017)

yup same as me auto voltage +/- 0% on the power limit


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> same OC as above and no voltage tweak
> 
> View attachment 82743
> 
> only using 1.1750V



what are your running in the background. You have a pretty well binned card from the looks, very nice.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2017)

other than gpuz and its testing window nothing I'll fire up skyrim se (on Ultra settings) and check the voltages again



 

So as you can see pretty much the same thing as the GPUz d3d test


----------



## kruk (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I tried to unlock my Gigabyte RX 460 2GB to 1024 SP and amazingly, it worked! I had to lower the voltage by 10% and increase the power limit to +15% for optimum stability and max boost clock. 3D Mark 2011 shows ~9% increased performance.






 

When I got the card, I was not too happy about it, but I like it more and more . If it only had more ROPs ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2017)

kruk said:


> Today I tried to unlock my Gigabyte RX 460 2GB to 1024 SP and amazingly, it worked! I had to lower the voltage by 10% and increase the power limit to +15% for optimum stability and max boost clock. 3D Mark 2011 shows ~9% increased performance.
> 
> View attachment 83110
> View attachment 83112
> ...


will add you to OP table, you are the 1st 460 owner in the club  will also note the unlocked SP in table


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2017)

new drivers 17.1.1 Optional win 10 x64 -> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

Release notes

*Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.1.1 Release Notes*
*Article Number: *RN-WIN-RADEONCRIMSONRELIVE-17.1.1
Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition is AMD's advanced graphics software for enabling high-performance gaming and engaging VR experiences. Create, capture, and share your remarkable moments. Effortlessly boost performance and efficiency. Experience Radeon Software with industry-leading user satisfaction, rigorously-tested stability, comprehensive certification, and more.

*Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.1.1 Highlights*

*Support For*


Resident Evil™ 7: Biohazard
*Fixed Issues*


Dishonored™2 may experience an application crash or hang on some Radeon R9 380 configurations.
Radeon ReLive may show an improper warning popup message when using Windows®7 basic themes.
AMD XConnect™ Technology configurations may experience a blue screen system hang when audio drivers load.
Solidworks™ will no longer terminate on unplug using AMD XConnect™ Technology configurations.
Some system configurations may experience a black screen after installing Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Editions 16.12.1 and later.
Display corruption or TDR may be experienced after applications wake up from a display timeout.
Paragon™ may experience flickering in Multi GPU with DirectX®11.
Radeon ReLive may crash or become unresponsive when toggling Multi GPU with Desktop Recording and/or Instant Replay enabled.
*Known Issues*


A small amount of apps may still experience issues with Borderless Fullscreen mode and AMD FreeSync™ technology if other applications or game launchers are running on the primary screen in the background.
Counter-Strike™: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft™ may experience flickering or performance issues the first time the game is launched on a system boot with AMD FreeSync™ technology enabled. Workarounds include exiting and restarting the application or task switching (alt+tab) in and out of the game to fix the issue.
Shadow Warrior 2™ may experience an application hang when launched with Multi GPU enabled.
Radeon RX 400 series products may experience scaling issues for some applications when using the display scaling feature.
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided™ may experience an application hang when running in Multi GPU with DirectX®12 and performing a task switch.
AMD Multi GPU configurations may experience a system hang or reboot during install when using tiled MST 4K or 5K displays.
Mouse cursor corruption may be intermittently experienced on Radeon RX 480.
*Known Issues for Radeon ReLive*


The XBOX™ DVR application may cause conflicts with Radeon ReLive, users are suggested to disable XBOX™ DVR if Radeon ReLive is experiencing issues.
Radeon ReLive may fail to install on AMD APU Family products or experience a system hang or failure to record when using the recording feature on AMD APU Family products.
Radeon ReLive may stop working after hot unplugging of a secondary display.
Battlefield™1 may experience UI flickering and/or performance drops when recording gameplay with Radeon ReLive on graphics products with 4GB or less of VRAM.
Radeon ReLive recordings or overlay may experience flicker when creating a single recording for many hours.
Radeon ReLive may experience minor graphical corruption for the first few recorded frames when launching UWP applications.
Radeon ReLive will not allow recording settings to change with Instant Replay enabled. A workaround is to disable Instant Replay and change settings then enable Instant Replay.
Vulkan™ applications may experience a game hang when using Radeon ReLive to record.
Radeon ReLive will not notify an end user of low disk space during recording.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2017)

of note it did not require me to restart my PC after driver installation and GPU Z correctly shows 17.1.1 as driver version 

also of note, b.net app wouldnt load until i did a restart.  like the program was running in system tray, but i couldn't pull up the window for it


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

Gotta love these MSI cards and how cool they run 

plus the thread needs a bump


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 4, 2017)

You know I was going to make a thread called..

The RX 480 that could.

You know I play DX9 to DX12 games and have always used Cross-fire cards.. But not any more, the 480 8GB hammers all my games.

Really who nees a 1070 or 80/ti card?

You know this has been the best cash spent since the 3870X2 days lol

cool


----------



## Tallencor (Feb 4, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> You know I was going to make a thread called..
> 
> The RX 480 that could.
> 
> ...


I agree. Stoked for Vegas. Saving now.


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi guys please add me MSI RX480 8gb bought from amazon france at a steal price: 219 euros with shipping in Italy and difference vat cost me 231 EUROS


----------



## Sempron Guy (Feb 10, 2017)

RX-470 user here. XFX RX-470 4GB Triple X Single Fan to be exact. Got a decent oc on the core but for some reason I just can't do anything relevant on the memory. Even at 1800 I couldn't get rid of the gpu mem errors. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/6qw6x


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 10, 2017)

WOW! u have almost RX480  performance in pixel fillrate and texture fillrate!


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just ordered a PowerColor Red Devil RX 480 from the Egg yesterday.

https://m.newegg.com/product/index?itemnumber=N82E16814131694

It will be here Tuesday. I will post some pics ASAP. Already have some mods planned for it.


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 13, 2017)

the problem with amd videocard is the dual monitor memory: my rx480 keeps 2000mhz while with old drive my r290 was doing 300/150 forced with overdrive with no flickering at all


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 13, 2017)

My Red Devil showed up a day early (love the Egg).

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q602/Evolution1973/20170213_171908.jpg

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q602/Evolution1973/20170213_171933.jpg

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q602/Evolution1973/20170213_171956.jpg?t=1486939141


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 14, 2017)

Pictures added.


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Well I finally found the time to get the beast installed. And I have to say this thing blew me away. Major jump in all benchies versus my highly oc'ed 960's. I didn't do any OC'ing, just boosted it to 1330. 

Temps were good. Highest was 61c. Though that was with my case completely open. 

I'll post some before/after numbers as well as overclocking results in the next couple of days.


----------



## Evo85 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, Here's what I have so far.

Managed to OC to 1400 on the core without upping the voltage or temps over 64. Ran Unigine Valley for 1 hour to test stability.






As for benchies. I am comparing the RX 480 (@1330/2000) against my strongest EVGA 960 (@1490/3703)

Unigine Valley:  RX 480: Avg FPS=51.5 Score=2155
GTX 960: Avg FPS=36.7 Score=1537

Timespy: RX 480: Combined=4118
GTX 960: Combined=2579

Firestrike: RX 480: Combined=9693
GTX960: Combined 6866

Still have a lot to go. Rest of my comp parts will be here tomorrow so I can button her up and really focus on performance.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 24, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> RX-470 user here. XFX RX-470 4GB Triple X Single Fan to be exact. Got a decent oc on the core but for some reason I just can't do anything relevant on the memory. Even at 1800 I couldn't get rid of the gpu mem errors.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/6qw6x



The Hynix 480 4Gb I had did pretty much the same thing, the memory only hit about 1810Mhz but an improvement is an improvement really, its still something.

The Samsung 4Gb 480 I have now is a whole different story, I originally thought it could only hit 2090MHz and I have a Gaming X model. After looking at the temperature of the VRM I noticed it was a little high and the Gaming X uses an MMCP(memory mosfet cooling plate) so when the VRM heats up, the entire card heats up. I thought maybe the VRM temperature is limiting the overclock on the memory. So I manually set the fan to about 50% and the memory hit 2250MHz from 1750MHz but if the VRM hits 85C+ it drops down to about 2050MHz.





checked with ScannerX and OCCT also.

Still going to run mine at 1303/2000 but its nice to know if I somehow drop the VRM temp later on I can get more performance.

Edit:
I checked the card itself and the memory is not HC25(8000Mhz) but HC28(7000MHz) instead.


----------



## PerfectWave (Feb 24, 2017)

when using in single monitor my temp remain to about 30° celsius. when using multimonitor is going up to almost 58° and the fan is spinning only at 60°. If i use eyefinity the memory clock stay at 300 mhz. This is really bullshit cos sometime i dont need to use eyefinity but just dual monitor and temp are going to be really hot. This is stupid from AMD. Cart with dual monitor is capable to keep 300 mhz instead of 2000mhz.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 25, 2017)

PerfectWave said:


> when using in single monitor my temp remain to about 30° celsius. when using multimonitor is going up to almost 58° and the fan is spinning only at 60°. If i use eyefinity the memory clock stay at 300 mhz. This is really bullshit cos sometime i dont need to use eyefinity but just dual monitor and temp are going to be really hot. This is stupid from AMD. Cart with dual monitor is capable to keep 300 mhz instead of 2000mhz.



My temps on my card always run at about 55 to 60C multi monitor or not, I'm ok with it at this point.




Also I rechecked the memory overclock on my card and the max was 2090 again after I reinstalled crimson after DDU sadly but thats still pretty good for some HC28 memory I guess.


----------



## kd0 (Jun 12, 2017)

i just got a radeon rx580 msi gaming X+ 8gb OC ... its clocked at 1431MHz, and 2100MHz ram (2000 default) .. i was wondering whats a good voltage in msi after burner and a good core clock to overclock it at.. i also have a MSI ARMOR RX480 8gb 1291MHz, 2000MHz ram .. and i also have a XFX RX460 Slim 4gb..

im wanting to overlcock them all but im having trouble, i dont know whats safe and what isnt.. i cant really overclock the RX480, its cramped with the rx460 in the 3rd bottom slot (even in my full tower case) i have a 20" box fan up against the side panel of my case to keep these beasts cool, but the armor doesnt have good enough cooling to run at full clock while data mining, it hits 87c and downclocks itself, ambient temp in the room is 72f (central air conditioning)

however the rx 580 and rx 460 run nice and cool

the clocks on the xfx are 1220 gpu, 1750 mem

ive unlocked the core voltage in msi afterburner 4.3.0

on a full sia mining load the rx580 runs at about 73 c, on a dual ethereum+sia mining load they reach the lower 80s (sorta like a furmark load i suppose)

not sure if that leaves me much room to overclock, but i got 3 120mm intake fans and 1x140mm exhaust fan, and a 20" box fan with both side panels off *lol*

system is a core i7 4790k devils canyon @ 4.8GHz (1.41 volts) Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler (arctic silver 5)
ASrock Fatal1ty z97x killer
16GB of G.skill 2400MHz RAM DDR3
240gb PNY Optima SSD
two 500gb 2.5" 5400RPM 16mb of cache Toshibas in RAID0
one 1tb seagate barracuda 7200rpm 64mb of cache
1x MSI Gaming X+ RX 580 8gb
1x MSI ARMOR RX 480 8gb
1x XFX RX 460 *SLIM* 4gb

Rosewill Rise Full tower gaming case
Rosewill Photon 750 watt Gold Certified PSU

what would be some good overclocks to try that wont fry my cards or possibly cause blue screens for my cards?

http://imgur.com/a/tYMJV

http://imgur.com/a/GLRkh

also on the rx460 i get lockups in doom 2016 (doom 4) with all the DLC's on steam and the season pass, running the latest WHQL drivers and the ReLive optional.. ReLive has problems streaming.. there some sort of lag on the rx460, even though i can play at 720 with every thing off and set to "low" and the texture quality set to performance in the global settings

ive since then switched to running my primary on the rx580, and leave the rx480 and rx460 to data mine in the back ground

does anyone else get lockups in doom 2016? is it just good ole bethesda? (like with the fall out 3 series lockups) or is it a driver issue? .. ive even tried at stock clocks on the cpu and it still locks up, and streaming to twitch produces some kinda ingame lag, the FPS dont drop, it just is weird, i stream on high settings at 720p within relive, 3.5MBPS (im 80mbps down, 20mbps up on cable) which is more then enough id say.. xbox recording seems to be flawless on the xbox app DVR so i really dont know.. AMD hasnt updated the drivers since may 3rd as far as i know


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 13, 2017)

I just realize I need to enter. LOL. Now to read all the pages for tips.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2017)

Would rx580 count?? =)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 2, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Would rx580 count?? =)


ofc


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2017)

Here's my numbers for official entry.


----------



## Readlight (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ofc


Thanks. =)
Got the Asus Strix ROG RX580 8gb.
Box:




Inside box:




Next to my EVGA GTX970 




Installed:




Heres my GPU-z screenshot at base clock.




Uniengine Heaven benchmark score on Preset settings on Extreme:


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 3, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thanks. =)
> Got the Asus Strix ROG RX580 8gb.
> Box:
> 
> ...


You can use super virtual resolution on the display tab in crimson to scale to 1080 if you want to compare higher resolutions


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thanks. =)
> Got the Asus Strix ROG RX580 8gb.
> Box:
> 
> ...


Man your lucky to find one.

I've been looking for another 480 to match the one I already have.but no such luck 
Nice card BTW


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 4, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Man your lucky to find one.
> 
> I've been looking for another 480 to match the one I already have.but no such luck
> Nice card BTW



You could always find a RX580 and bios mod it to RX480 I know it sounds silly but they are only better binned 480's anyways


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 4, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> You could always find a RX580 and bios mod it to RX480 I know it sounds silly but they are only better binned 480's anyways


ok I'll bite, gimme a working bios for the MSI RX 480 8GB gaming X and I'll give it a shot. My ASIC is quite good at 82.1%


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2017)

Your wish 

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...rface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=8192&since=


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 5, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Your wish
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...rface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=8192&since=


I have the 480 bios lol... I need a working 580 bios for the same card. This card doesn't have a dual bios switch so I won't flash unless it's an 100% working 580 bios


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...rface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=8192&since=

use the last one in the list


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well i ran into a bit of snag with Nier Automata or even a scare with my RX580..For some reason it was running 300mhz and today Nier was running very appalling. I've also noticed with 17.7.2 drivers GPUz and even GPU-tweak2 and MSI afterburner wasn't applying any tweaks at all(assuming because its driver and they don't support it yet). The 300mhz i figured out why from research as it was just running low powered.
Other things i've noticed with Crimson 17.7.2 is at start up it stutters slightly.
Nier problem well..first of all i had FAR mod installed,past few days game ran fine(so i thought). Soon as i started new game for the GF to try game out and got to prologue it just ran like rubbish to point PC actually crashed. I thought it was my "overclock" via MSI afterburner but it didn't actually work the OC. So i reset it back to default still ran like crap,uninstalled FAR mod same result.

Uninstalled Crimson 17.7.2 drivers and installed 17.1.1 and game ran a lot better without FAR mod..but i now run into the common problem a lot of people experiencing with Nier is white screen crashes or sword animation causing game crash.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone with the sapphire RX480 nitro play world of warcraft by any chance? 

Not sure what they do in this game when it comes to rendering the lava by my garrison, but god damn my fans go mental on the GPU like im running Furmark on ultra settings or something lol.

Anyone else noticed this on the game?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 7, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> Anyone with the sapphire RX480 nitro play world of warcraft by any chance?
> 
> Not sure what they do in this game when it comes to rendering the lava by my garrison, but god damn my fans go mental on the GPU like im running Furmark on ultra settings or something lol.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this on the game?


stock sapphire 480 and i havent noticed that, but it may be a Nitro issue.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 8, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> stock sapphire 480 and i havent noticed that, but it may be a Nitro issue.



It's just funny how it only happens by the lava, must be something with how its rendered or due to all the particles and smoke.

Did a quick monitoring test and temps also shoot up by about 7 or 8c aswell hence the fans getting faster, defo funny as lava = heat and my gpu acts like its near real fire lol


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2017)

animal007uk said:


> due to all the particles and smoke



That'll be the reason


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2017)

Finally getting around to updating Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ 8GB.  Never could overclock it until I started reducing power.  So far -12 power in Afterburner yields plus 70 on the GPU clock.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 12, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally getting around to updating Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ 8GB.  Never could overclock it until I started reducing power.  So far -12 power in Afterburner yields plus 70 on the GPU clock.


I bet that undervoltaging it will get you better results in both FPS and power consumption. Try 1,05V at first (with Sapphire Trixx preferably as it is a great application for modern AMD GPUs imho), should be enough for every loading application. A friend of mine has the OC edition of your GPU and he is more than happy with it playing everything maxed out on a 2560X1080 res on a 29" LG freesync monitor.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 12, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Finally getting around to updating Sapphire RX-480 Nitro+ 8GB.  Never could overclock it until I started reducing power.  So far -12 power in Afterburner yields plus 70 on the GPU clock.



That card is begging for a BIOS mod. Just saying.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2017)

cdawall said:


> That card is begging for a BIOS mod. Just saying.



I had some peculiarities happen after doing that ie: the Memory Controller Load always showing 100% in GPUz (which now seems to be fixed in V2.50) and the same with GPU load which was always at 16% even when being used hard out but also now seems to be sorted in GPUz v2.50 



HD64G said:


> I bet that undervoltaging it will get you better results in both FPS and power consumption. Try 1,05V at first (with Sapphire Trixx preferably as it is a great application for modern AMD GPUs imho), should be enough for every loading application. A friend of mine has the OC edition of your GPU and he is more than happy with it playing everything maxed out on a 2560X1080 res on a 29" LG freesync monitor.



I'd also agree with using Trixx I always had trouble with fan ramping profile not working properly in AB not so with Trixx though I also own the Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC version now the RX580 Nitro+ OC thanks to a BIOS flash


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> I had some peculiarities happen after doing that ie: the Memory Controller Load always showing 100% in GPUz (which now seems to be fixed in V2.50) and the same with GPU load which was always at 16% even when being used hard out but also now seems to be sorted in GPUz v2.50



How strange I have done quite a few bios mods with those and not seen that.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2017)

cdawall said:


> How strange I have done quite a few bios mods with those and not seen that.




I think it may have just been being misread by reporting programs as the likes of Windows 10's new task manager and GPUz now show proper readings it ofcourse didn't stop it from running perfectly fine so I just chose to ignore it


----------

